# [LPF] In Love and Death



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2011)

[size=+5]In Love and Death[/size]​
DM: GlassEye
Start Date: July 2, 2011

Heroes:
Kanli the Mad
Starting XP: 6,211 +1450 (encounter) + 1364 (TBX) = 9025 ending XP total.
Treasure: 2025 gp (encounter) + 1550 (TBG) = + 3575 gp total
Krag
Starting XP: 1,454 +1450 (encounter) + 706 (TBX) = 3610 ending XP total.
Treasure: 2025 gp (encounter) + 718 (TBG) = + 2743 gp total
Yoshiki Akita
Starting XP: 2,835 +1450 (encounter) + 850 (TBX) = 5135 ending XP total.
Treasure: 2025 gp (encounter) + 934 (TBG) = +2959 gp total.
Zelena Andu
Starting XP: 4,509 + 1450 (encounter) + 1084 (TBX) = 7043 ending XP total.
Treasure: 2025 gp (encounter) + 1230 (TBG) = + 3255 gp total.

As always, subtract any items taken from the list below from your share of the treasure.

Experience Earned:
--Shalorr Defeated: 1,200 xp; 300 xp each (July 22, 2011) (Yoshiki level 3)
--Outside the Mausoleum: 1,200 xp; 300 xp each (August 07, 2011) (zombie & gargoyle only)
--Opening the Door: 600 xp; 150 xp each (August 07, 2011) (rat swarm)
--Mausoleum Entry: 600 xp; 150 xp each (August 09, 2011) (giant centipede)
--Down the Stair: 600 xp; 150 xp each (August 14, 2011) (spiked pit trap)
--Main Burial Chamber: 1,600 xp; 400 xp each (August 27, 2011) (Efrem, burning skeleton companion, +6 skeletons) (Krag level 3)

Treasures Found:
--Initial Payment: 500 gold, scroll of magic weapon (x3) (x2) (75 gp), potion of cure light wounds (x2) (100 gp)
--Shalorr Defeated: Cestus (5 gp), Boar spear (5 gp), Chakram x3 (3 gp), +1 Hide armor with spikes (911.25 gp) (broken), 275.75 gold, 500 gold reward = 1,700 total
--Outside the Mausoleum: 1,700 gp in gems.
--Main Burial Chamber: Efrem’s gear: MW cold iron light hammer (302 gp), Chainmail (150 gp) , noble’s outfit (75 gp), various jewellry (100 gp), 2,733 gp worth of trinkets scattered about the mausoleum.
Corpse companion: MW breastplate (350 gp), MW longsword (315 gp) = 4,025 total


[sblock=Adventure Rules]* Group Initiative: I roll initiative for everyone on both sides. The side with the highest average goes first. However, if anyone on the losing side beats initiative of everyone on the winning side they get a free round to act before the winning side goes. Actions are resolved in posting order barring delaying, readying an action, and that sort of thing. If anyone has better ideas for running initiative in pbp I'm open to hear them.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice  roller for the players.  I will usually use the ENWorld dice roller but reserve the right to use my dice at home for certain rolls.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the  DM.  If you do not post for a week or more without having informed the DM, he reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving you your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the date of your last post.

* If your character gets enough XP to level they may do so immediately.   This grants the extra hp, but does not heal damage, and grants any  additional spell slots, but not spells prepared.  A caster capable of  spontaneously casting could use  these slots normally, a cleric could only use them for cure or inflict spells, a druid for summon nature's  ally, etc.  Prepared casters may prepare spells in these slots as if  they had left the slots blank for the day, if they are able to do so.  They can go through the appropriate spell preparation as if they had already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot  preferably, for token on the tactical grids. Also a mini-stat spoiler block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in every IC post.[/sblock]

NOTE: My personal preference is for a faster paced game.  I like to post once a day if I'm able.  If you are only able to post once every four to seven days this probably isn't the game for you.

I expect recruiting to take a little while as there may not be enough characters to fill the adventure in the Dunn Wright Inn at the moment.  As soon as we get enough characters we'll head out.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2011)

*Imelda Moretti*

Upon entering the private meeting room you see the noble woman sitting stiffly at a table with her hands folded nervously upon it.  She looks up when you enter and she motions to the chairs situated around the table.  "Please, be seated.  My name is Imelda Moretti.  I am looking for someone to resolve a difficult situation for me and I hope that you will be able to help."  Self-consciously but probably not even aware she is doing it her fingers graze the stitches across her face and she winces from even such a light touch.


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 2, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Level 2 Monk)*

Yoshiki enters the room and takes one of the offered seats.  "That looks like it hurts a bit." he says as he gestures towards the wound on her face.  He pulls his robes around him and he sits down and crosses his legs, hands over his knee and one sandaled foot raised in the air.  "I am here for personal redemption.  What sort of difficult situation do you need help resolving?  I may be able to be of service."  He looks at her questioningly, examining her every facial expression for clues as to her real needs.

OOC: I can generally post at least once a day, if not more.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 3, 2011)

*Zelena Adu (Cleric 1/ Bard 2)*

A small figure, that you might guess to be three feet tall, enters the room after the monk, a drink in hand. She has shoulder length silver colored hair that is often pulled back into a ponytail to keep it out of the way. She has light grey eyes that seem full of life and wonder, but hold something, more. She has a pale complexion.

The small figure wears a mithral breastplate which shines from beneath a black tabard trimmed in silver. A silver crescent moon is within the middle. A small silver symbol of a crescent moon within a pentacle hangs from a braided chain about her chest. A long sword, also well tended, is sheathed at her right side along with a small cudgel. A quiver full of bolts hangs at her belt on her left side. A crossbow hangs from a leather strap across her back off to the side of her small backpack. A dark colored wooden shield also hangs across her pack, and it too has the similar silver crescent moon adorned upon it.

She has a radiant smile and a appears to stand in a confident manner. Although small, she does seem very able.

Zelena places her drink on the table and pulls out a chair and hops up on it. As Imelda starts to talk she casts a quick cantrip and anyone watching sees the glass frost up as she turns her well sugared lemon tea, into a nice iced tea. She smiles as she listens.

_"Greetings to you Lady Moretti, I am Zelena Adu, a priestess of Ral. I have been in a few difficult situations and I would offer to aid you with your problem."_ She motions to the woman's wound, _"Perhaps you would first let a priest tend to your wound?"_

((Knowlegde (Local) on who Imelda Moretti is? 1d20+8=23))

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless, Invisible
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none 
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2011)

*Imelda Moretti*

"Welcome, both of you.  I hope others will be joining us soon but I'll go ahead and begin explaining the situation to you."  With Yoshiki's comment Lady Moretti quickly withdraws her hand from her face.  "It is more an irritation than painful now but as you might have guessed it relates directly to my problem.

Mistress Adu, forgive me, I am ignorant of the proper form of address for a priestess of your sect.  It was my plan to seek healing after hiring a group to deal with my brother but I will gladly pay you for your service."  She reaches for her purse and begins withdrawing coins to pay for the healing.

[sblock=Knowledge (Local)]The Moretti family is a minor, Venzan noble family allied with the Gabbiano family.  Some years ago the head of the family lost his wife in an accident and Imelda Moretti has been acting on behalf of the house since that time.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 3, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Yoshiki raises an eyebrow at her statement.  "Your brother?  Your brother did that to you?  I'm assuming this is an inter-family matter that are looking to have handled privately so as to not involve the authorities."


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 4, 2011)

_"Those of higher rank are consider Protectors, but I am merely one of the faithful, traveling, learning and doing the will of Ral. you may call me Zelana or Miss Adu, however you wish." _

The gnome nods at the woman comments and to young man with their coments as she slides off the chair and moves to approach Lady Moretti. She pulls out a nearby chair and easily jumps up on the chair so that she is level with the woman. She clutches the small silver moon about her neck and chants slowly as she touches the side of the woman's face. There is a brief silvery glow and the Lady feels a warmth as the wound knits itself... _"There we are."_ she steps back to examine the results. Once a satisfied she will jump off the chair and slide it back in and return to her chair and drink.

The gnome then asks after the Lady Moretti's remarks, _"Perhaps you should explain what has happened and what it is you require of us, Milady?"
_

((OOC: Jump up on the chair (acrobatics) 1d20+8=19; cast cure light wounds (prot. from evil spell used) 1d8+1=4; Looking to see if more healing is needed?))

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless, Invisible
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none 
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 4, 2011)

*Imelda Moretti*

Lady Moretti pauses her speech a moment as Zelena calls upon divine power to heal.  As the silvery light infuses the wound the purple flesh fades to its normal lightly tanned tone, stitches fall from her cheek pushed out by the magical healing, and the gash seals itself until nothing remains of the injury except a faint silver scar.  Absentmindedly brushing stitches from her clothing Lady Moretti presses a few coins into Zelena's hands.

"Thank you, Zelena.

My brother did not do this _directly_," she says responding to Yoshiki's question.  "Perhaps, this would be more clear if I began at the beginning...

My father died some years ago and my brother, Efrem, took over as head of the Moretti house.  He felt his responsibility was to marry and provide an heir to continue the family line and pursuing this goal he came to Venza to arrange for a wife.  This is where his plan fell apart.  Efrem fell in love with Mitra, a beautiful young priestess of Dessano; totally unsuitable for marriage but Efrem would _not_ be dissuaded.

They married but their marital bliss was not fated to last long.  Mitra had an accident and died.  Efrem took Mitra's death very hard and confined himself to his quarters.  I was forced to take over the running of the house business.  And then Efrem vanished.  He was gone for a few days then suddenly reappeared and resumed his confinement.  After a few more days he came out and seemed fine.

We were all quite pleased that my brother seemed to be back to his old self but after a few days his agitation increased until he vanished again.  He followed this pattern, vanishing for longer periods of time until his most recent disappearance.  I had not seen him for months until a few days ago when a groundsman informed me that he thought Efrem had returned and taken up residence in the family mausoleum where his wife was laid to rest.

I thought to speak to my brother and persuade him to return to the house so I went to the mausoleum.  He refused to speak to me or even let me see him instead yelling through the heavy door.  When I persisted he grew angry."

She pauses taking a deep breath to calm herself over what is obviously a disturbing memory.

"Hearing a scuff of boot on the stone walk behind me I turned...  And that's when I took this wound.  Somehow, Efrem called forth a mouldering corpse that slashed at me with its claws and ripped my face.  I fled as fast as I could go."

Lady Moretti is quiet a moment before she continues.

"I am afraid my brother is delving into necromancy seeking a way to bring his wife back from death.  And so I need you to put down whatever unholy things he has raised up and to bring my brother out so that we can see if he can be reasoned with, or healed of his madness, or failing that imprisoned in the Tower of Chains where they are equipped to deal with such things."





[sblock=OOC]Zelena is paid 10 gold for the healing.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 4, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Yoshiki ponders as he listens to the story of her brother and his fall from grace.  Concerned about the legality of the task for which he is being asked to perform, "This sounds fairly straight forward.  I'm assuming your family owns the land for which your family mausoleum resides.  Does the rest of your family agree with this plan and provide their permission for us to forcefully enter and possibly damage part of the mausoleum in a battle with these undead creations of his?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 5, 2011)

*Kanli the Mad*

"Necromancy? How terrible!"

The half-orc festooned with red handprints walks into the room, finding a place toward the back to lean confidently against the wall.

"My name is Kanli, and I would be most willing to assist you. It is good to see your face returned to you."

[sblock=Stats]
Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2   Perception -2
HP 24
AC 14 (touch 12, ff 12)
BAB +1
CMB +3    CMD 15
Fort +3    Ref +4    Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 7/7, Oracle spells 5/5
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 5, 2011)

The gnome does not even stop to count the coin and slips it into her pack and nods, _"Thank you milady."_

Zelena also smiles and greets the half-orc, _"Hello Kanli, good to see you again."_

_"The undead you say? That is, disturbing. Are you sure the person doing this is your brother, and not some imposter?"_ the gnome asks. She sips her iced tea and leans back. _"If it is your brother perhaps he is enspelled in some way?"
_
Zelena pauses a moment, _"I suppose what I am getting at, Milady, while you desire the return of your brother, should it come to it, he may have to perish in a conflict. Have you considered this?"_

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless, Invisible
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none 
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 6, 2011)

*Imelda Moretti*

Lady Moretti responds to Yoshiki, Kanli, and Zelena in turn.

"Indeed, the mausoleum is on Moretti lands, Ser.  As for family, there is none other than myself and my aging mother whose mind has slipped back to those days of her youth; most days she does not recognize that she even has children."  She smiles wanly.  "My permission is all that is available.  Of course, it would be preferable if the structure remain undamaged, but there is no telling whether my brother Efrem has already damaged it.  Do what you must; the important thing is that my brother be brought out and these abominations put back to the mud so that they do not threaten innocents."

She looks at Kanli and his formidable, intimidating armor and strange mannerisms and very briefly seems uncertain before she welcomes him with a smile.

"Your assistance is, of course, most welcome.  I am very pleased that my face has been restored."

Lady Moretti seems troubled by Zelena's suggestions but not surprised.

"Those are both possibilities, I suppose.  However, I have no evidence that there is another party involved.  I would, of course, prefer that my brother be brought out alive and restored if possible but I know that these things are not always so easily done.  If there is no other way or if my brother perishes in some accident of battle I will not lay blame at your feet.  If I had acted on my brothers behalf sooner we may not be at this present place at all.

Now, I have told you my situation and what I hope to do about it.  And I know of Mistress Adu's skill at healing.  What skills have you that would lend themselves to solving my problem and warrant my hiring you?"


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 6, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Yoshiki doesn't seem bothered at all by Lady Moretti's questioning of his abilities.  It has become commonplace by those with sword and magic to look down upon him and his lack of weaponry or spells.  But that is exactly why he can be so useful, they never see it coming.

"What skills do I have?  Well Lady Moretti, I am quick on my feet and quicker yet with my hands.  I am skilled in the martial arts ma'am.  I can kill or subdue with my bare hands better than most can with those big clunky weapons.  If you want your brother taken alive, I know just where to hit him to knock him unconscious.  My agility can sneak through his army of raised relatives to get to the source and try to minimize the damage.  But if I need to, I can handle my own in a fight." He lowers his crossed leg and brings the other one over, showing his other sandal as he straightens his loose robe.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 6, 2011)

Zelena nods to the Lady Moretti and smiles as she listens to the young man and comments, _"A martial artist, most excellent! Good to know if we can get you to him, that you will be able to subdue."_ She pauses and then asks, "If you do not mind though, _"What shall we call you? You have yet to give a name."_

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless, Invisible
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none 
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 6, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Yoshiki turns towards Zelena suddenly as if in surprise, then a smile forms across his face.  "Did I not?  I thought...  No, I guess not."  He turns back towards Lady Moretti, "My apologies.  I am Yoshiki Akita at your service."  He stands and bows slightly before returning to his seat.  "But you can simply call me Yo."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 7, 2011)

*Imelda Moretti*

Lady Moretti nods her acceptance.  "Excellent, Master Akita!  Then it sounds as if your skills are uniquely suited to this task.

Now, shall we discuss payment?"


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 7, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Yoshiki seems to glance to the others before replying sheepishly, "Yes, payment, of course.  As we will be risking our very lives for the sake of your brother, it is only appropriate that we are compensated accordingly.  How much would you be considering paying us for attempting to capture your brother, killing him if necessary?"  He obviously seems uncomfortable in discussing money.  He glances towards the other two for help.

OOC: Hopefully we get someone else to join.  Don't really want to be front line fighter here as a monk, level 2 still at that.


----------



## CootaR (Jul 8, 2011)

*Heeerrrree''ss Krag*

The Door opens and a large half-orc walks in. He wears a new set of Breast Plate armor and has a sword and bow strapped to his back. His smile is simple, and his eyes full of wonder. He speech is broken and somewhat basic yet his heart glows with an intensity and you cannot help but like the guy (if you are good).

Krag is here! Krag Am heres to help. Wow.

Krag looks to the smaller character. You ams SHRUNK!

Krag has not seen such a little lady. Sorry I am Krag.

He pounds his chest and nods to the lady. Me run fast to get here.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 8, 2011)

Lady Moretti seems surprised by the sudden arrival of Krag but recovers quickly.

"Ah, welcome, Master Krag!  Your skill with weapons is _just_ what we need."

She motions to the others in the room with a graceful sweep of one long-fingered hand.

"We were just discussing the work I need to have done: in short, my brother has begun delving into the necromantic arts.  For the protection of my family and others in the area he must be stopped.  I prefer he be captured and, I hope, healed of whatever madness has led him down this path.  Barring that, if there is no other way..."  She pauses, obviously bothered by the thought of a more terminal solution.  "...if there is no other way, you must take whatever action necessary.

Payment: I recognize this is a dangerous job and requires a certain level of inducement.  I am prepared to offer the sum of 500 gold.  Additionally, I have in my possession a few scrolls that may aid you against my brother's minions and a pair of minor healing potions.  Does that sound satisfactory?"





[sblock=OOC]Welcome, CootaR!  Glad you could make it. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 8, 2011)

Zelena looks up at the towering half-orc,_ "Ah, yes... Krag. Got it."_ The gnome smiles, _"A pleasure, I am Zelena Adu. As to my stature..."_ she pauses to considering how Krag has presented himself she continues, _"My size that is, is rather common to my race. I am a gnome of course."_ She motions to a chair for the half-orc.

She turns her attention to Lady Moretti, _"Your terms are satisfactory to me, Milady. I would like to add, if I may? Any items or coin discovered dealing with this matter, that are not the property of your family, may be dispensed at our discretion." _ She looks to see if that is alright with the noble as she sips at the last of her iced tea.

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless, Invisible
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none 
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 8, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Hearing someone else agree that the amount offered is satisfactory, Yo simply agrees as well, "Yes, your terms seem adequate."

He turns to the half-orcs, "Krag, Kanli, good to see you both again.  I wouldn't be surprise if the dwarf Mortar were to walk through that door."  A smile spreads across Yoshiki's face, hiding any discomfort he may have about working with these strange two again.


----------



## CootaR (Jul 9, 2011)

*Freends*

FREENDS! Yes! Krag runs over and hugs the familiar faces of Kanli and Yoshi.

He pauses as though he remembered something vitally important.

What ams necromancy?! Is that what made your people small tiny lady Zelena?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 9, 2011)

Lady Moretti smiles obviously pleased that she has come to an accord with the party.

"Excellent!  I agree to your additional terms, Mistress Adu and so we seem ready to begin.  I have a few small pieces of business to attend to but if you meet me at the Reining Inn Livery in the morning we can travel to my estate and I'll show you to the mausoleum."

She smiles and stands up.

"Until the morrow, then."





[sblock=OOC]You all can visit the Mystic Pearl or do whatever you might need to do before we get into it.  I'll post up the starting probably tomorrow.

Initial Payment: 500 gold, scroll of magic weapon (x3) (75 gp), potion of cure light wounds (x2) (100 gp)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 9, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Yoshiki stands and bows his head slightly towards her.  "I will see tomorrow morning then, m'lady."  He turns and leaves the room and the establishment.

OOC: Heading to the Mystic Pearl for some last minute shopping before the morning.


----------



## CootaR (Jul 10, 2011)

OOC: I have 2 CLW's on me and no use for the scrolls. So the items can go to another hand. I also have Lay on Hands now so we should have a bunch of healing with Kanli and Zelena.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 10, 2011)

The woman nods in a respectful manner to the noble, _"Thank you Lady Moretti, see you then."_

Zelena will depart as well but stays for a meal before making a shopping trip.

[sblock=Shopping Trip...]Posted a question here to a possible mount. And will take a look at perhaps gaining a scroll or two

Thanks GE and WD!

Shopping trip... http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/297721-arcane-row-venza-mystic-pearl-7.html[/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* Bless, Invisible
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none 
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 10, 2011)

[sblock=Re: Shopping]It's my belief that Riding Dogs are combat-trained.  It's hard to justify the cost otherwise, when the majority of non-combat trained mounts are considerably cheaper.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2011)

*Fusto*

When you arrive early the next morning at the Reining Inn Livery Lady Moretti has not yet arrived.  In the yard a barrel-chested man is hitching a team of horses to a wagon aided in his endeavors by a young boy.  The man gives you a sidelong glance with pursed mouth but continues his work checking the harness and tightening straps with the relaxed confidence born of plenty of practice.  He frequently speaks a quiet word to calm the horses so you are not quitecertain he is speaking to you but after a moment you realize that he _has_ spoken directly to you.

"Y' here fer Lady M'retti?"


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 11, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Without looking in his direction but clearly speaking back to him, Yo replies softly, "Yes.  Yes I am.  Have you seen her?"  He keeps his voice calm and short, not yet sure why this subversion.  But his eyes scan his surroundings for anything out of the ordinary.  He is suddenly put on alert by the man's behavior.

OOC: I'm assuming we all arrive independently and we all have our own interaction with the man?


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 11, 2011)

The gnome arrives early in the morning upon a riding dog. The wolfhound pads up to the Reining Inn Livery with ease and the Zelena quickly dismounts and starts over towards Yoshiki. _"Merry met Yo."_

She eyes the man taking care of the horses and answers, _"Aye..."_

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none 
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2011)

deisenhut said:


> OOC: I'm assuming we all arrive independently and we all have our own interaction with the man?




You all probably arrive independently though near the same time.  I'm pretty busy at work today so it'll probably be another four hours before I get a chance to make an IC post.  So, in all likelihood he'll respond to you as a group.


----------



## CootaR (Jul 12, 2011)

*Heeerrrree''ss Krag*

Krag strolls up early in the morning and nods to the man in the yard. He follows his direction to the rest of the group and awaits for arrival.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 12, 2011)

Kanli embraces Krag fondly.

"Yes, brother! Good to see you! And, actually, it isn't the necromancy, it's a side effect of the Teleological Dissembler, a vastly powerful being who likes to meddle with the natural size of things. Gnomes are actually giants, you know. I'll show you, sometime."

He takes the coin, deposits it in a pouch, considers something, and responds, "Well, it will prove useful another time."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 12, 2011)

"Yep."

The man continues his work reaching over and checking the connections to the wagon's tongue while he tersely answers Yoshiki.  He pats one of the horses on the rear when it seems to get a bit restless and glances over at Zelena's dog.  The sidelong glance seems to be the man's primary mode of social contact.

"They's not fond a' dogs, Miss."

"Ah! I see you've met Master Fusto."

Striding down the street is Lady Moretti carrying a heavy bag over one shoulder.  Joining the group she slings the bag into the wagon and climbs up into the seat with practiced ease.  Fusto finally seems satisfied with the state of the harness and climbs up onto the wagon and grabs the reins.

"We've a ways to travel and I'm afraid I don't have mounts for you.  You can ride in the wagon if you don't have your own mount.  We'll be going slow enough that you can walk if you want.  Are you all ready?"


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 12, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

A slight smile forms on Yoshiki's face as the Lady approaches.  "I'm good to walk, thanks."  He looks down the dusty road leading towards the edge of town, thinking of the last couple of times he's left like this.  "Just how far is our journey?"


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 12, 2011)

The gnome nods to the man, _"We will stay away from the horse as we are able."_

She makes a small bow to the noble as she arrives, _"Merry meet Lady Moretti. I hope the morning finds you well?"_

She pats her dog and mounts up and nods to the Lady, _"Ready to go."_

(( Knowledge (local) the info on the Moretti family  1d20+8=18 ))


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 13, 2011)

"Good," Kanli responds, "I think walking would be just perfect for us!"

He looks down at his feet. He speaks aside toward Krag, "Am I being lazy, just letting my feet stay there, at the bottom of my legs?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2011)

"Well met, Mistress Adu!  In spite of this business the morning finds me quite well indeed."  Despite addressing his comments to Krag Lady Moretti responds to Kanli.  "Lazy?  I think you are wise to leave your feet where they are.  Do not your feet do the heavy work of carrying you around?"

Unseen, or perhaps ignored by Lady Moretti, Fusto's thin lips tighten and he gives her a incredulous look.  You are not sure if the stolid Fusto doesn't share Lady Moretti's love of mornings or if it is the city or his mistress's new hirelings that have him in such a surly mood or if this is the man's natural outlook.

Returning to Yoshiki's question about travel times, Lady Moretti says, "I daresay one could walk the distance in a day and a half but the wagon is considerably slower.  Barring mishaps it should take us three days to reach the family estate.

So, Fusto, it looks as if we are ready to travel.  Shall we be off?"

The Lady's statements coincide with the information Zelena has picked up casually since she left Lady Moretti.  Furthermore, the gnome knows that once past Baron's Cross they'll skirt along the Tenebrous Wood until they reach the Moretti estate.

With a call of "H'yah!" the wagon is off.

-----

The wagon does move slowly so that Yoshiki and Kanli and anyone else who is walking and Zelena riding on Silver have no difficulty keeping up with it and have to slow their normal pace considerably to not leave it behind.  Late morning they arrive at Baron's Cross and a broken down wayhouse called the Broken Log.  Lady Moretti has Fusto pull the wagon up under the branches of an old oak so that the horses have a bit of shade.

"We'll have a brief bit of a lunch here and then move on," explains Lady Moretti.

The interior of the Broken Log is dim and there are a few locals sitting about that turn to gawk as the door is opened.  A light breeze stirs up a haze of dust that hangs golden in the shaft of light from the door and blows a dirty sheet of cheap paper up against a table leg.

Fusto slips past the group to join a pair of old men at one table and they all lean heads together and begin talking in low voices.  The maid drops off three mugs at their table before turning to you all.

"What c'n I do fer ya?"


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 13, 2011)

As the wagon stops for lunch Zelena holds her tongue and thinks to herself, _~ This is going to be a long ride if we  continue to stop along the way. ~_

The gnome dismounts and gives the hound a scratch behind the ears and motions to the Lady's wagon, _"Guard."_ As the beast seems more vigilant to the wagon she enters the establishment.

_"I will have an ale and some bread and cheese if you will,"_ she says to the barmaid.

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none 
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I can push things along if you'd like to get right to the actual adventure.


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 14, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Being used to a faster pace, Yoshiki is getting kinda bored with how slow things are going.  Maybe there will be something interesting in this place.

Walking into the Broken Log after Zelena, he adds to her order, "The same, please."  Moving up to the bar, he finds an empty stool to sit on.  As he does so, he gives the gawking locals a quick bow.  He drops a couple of gold pieces on the bar as he waits for his drink, scanning the place.


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 14, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*



GlassEye said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I can push things along if you'd like to get right to the actual adventure.




This was just the earliest I could post today.  I'm good either way.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2011)

The maid nods to Zelena and gives Yoshiki a snaggle-toothed smile.

"Right away."

Lady Moretti echoes the previous orders and the maid brings the ales then heads into the kitchen to get the bread and cheese.  The locals continue to stare in a rather unfriendly fashion before turning back to whisper amongst themselves though you aren't entirely certain if the coldness is towards you as strangers or if it is for some reason directed towards Lady Moretti.

As Yoshiki continues to examine the place the paper blown about by the breeze of their entry slips to the floor.  The place has seen better days as evidenced by the solid framework of the structure and battered carvings along the lintels.  Despite being sadly run-down the Broken Log could be a thriving spot once again with a little work.

"Two and a half days," says Lady Moretti.  "We'll see better progress than today, I promise you."


----------



## CootaR (Jul 14, 2011)

*giants, slashers and bacon*

Along the path Krag is his usual chatty self. He recaps the story of the last encounter with those that were there, and those not there too.

"I wish we had saved the lady in the tree. Maybe if we had the tiny giant and her poochy-pooch we could have done good better. Any way Krag am happy he gots a new slasher!"

He tends to show of his brand new great sword to Kanli. "This one am sharpers than the ax-slasher."  

"OOH! also me haves bow now! He reveals an elegant long bow with an incredible pull a man of lesser strength could not utilize.

This way next time we fight gaters Krag can shoot at dem's and not have to slash all the time.

There is rarely a moment of silence around Krag.

Once arriving at the tavern he orders water. And bacon.


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 14, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

On the route there, Yoshiki nods and smiles when Krag looks his way but otherwise kept to himself.

---

Inside the Broken Log, Yo hops down off the barstool after taking a long swig of his ale and walks over to the piece of paper being tossed about, bending down and picking it up.  He glances at both sides of it before laying it on the bar and sitting back down.  After taking another drink, he places the mug down over the corner of the paper so that it won't blow away again.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2011)

Yoshiki easily snatches up the paper.  It looks like an old handbill and is barely legible, tattered and discolored by age and dirt.  The only part he can make out is the headings, Wanted Dead or Alive, the criminal's name, Shalorr the Cannibal, and that the reward is 500 gold coins.

The barmaid brings out three plates with a half-loaf of heavy, dark bread and a wedge of pungent cheese and places them before Zelena, Yoshiki, and Lady Moretti.  You can hear bacon sizzling in the kitchen and that intoxicating smell of cooking pork-fat fills the Broken Log.

"Yer bacon'll be right out, Sugar."


​


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 14, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Seemingly uninterested, but as if attempting to make conversation, Yoshiki gestures to the paper now resting on the bar under his ale and asks the others, "Ever hear of this guy?"  He grabs a chunk of bread and slices off a piece of cheese, placing it on the bread before taking a bite.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 14, 2011)

Zelena sips at her mug and looks over at the paper and name upon it... _"Hmmm..."_ as she thinks.

((Knowledge (local) for Shallorr the Cannibal  1d20+8=9 use gnomish ability Eternal Hope to reroll the 1 1d20+8=15))

As she considers she looks to the barmaid and asks if she may sing for the locals... if it is a yes... the gnome will move and stand atop a chair and start to sing a more rural but lively tune... 

((perform (sing) 1d20+8=14 not the best, but not bad either))


----------



## CootaR (Jul 14, 2011)

*sing song*

While the gnome sings Krag leans in close to Kanli.

"Giants am good singers? Me thought giants eat bones. Why is this giant so tiny-like?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 15, 2011)

Zelena remembers quite well hearing about Shalorr and reading about him in the Glass Trumpet, Venza's news-rag, around the time she was investigating a series of mutilations with Borric and Fury and a few others.  The man killed a White Cloak captain and seriously wounded two others before being forced to flee the city.

The barmaid drops a plate piled high with thick slices of bacon still sizzling in front of Krag.  On the side is a half-loaf of dark bread to sop up the bacon grease.

"There ya go, Sugar."

When Zelena asks if she can sing the barmaid gives her enthusiastic approval and stands grinning and tapping on the bar with her hands while Zelena performs.  The other locals listen and Zelena would swear that she might have actually seen one smile briefly...


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 15, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Yoshiki continues enjoying his bread, cheese, and ale while intently watching the singing gnome, gently tapping his fingers on the bar to the music.

With no reason to suspect any problems, Yo will eat, drink, and be merry until Lady Moretti says they're leaving again.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 15, 2011)

Kanli leans in. "It's a side effect of Teleologic Dissembler, one of the Sidereal Chorus, along with Our Lady in Blood and the Granite Hierophant, among others. Gnomes, coming from the Place Behind the Shadows, are affected by the Dissembler's radiation, and therefore appear much reduced in stature. Behind the Shadows, however, they stand well over 20 feet tall. The entire Bureaucratic Emanation of Designation of Size has brought plenty of things out of proportion from their proper size. I've learned quite a bit lately about shielding people from this radiation."

Kanli claps at Zelena's performance. "She is quite beautiful when she sings."

[sblock=Stats]

Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
HP 24
AC 14 (touch 12, ff 12)
BAB +1
CMB +3 CMD 15
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 7/7, Oracle spells 5/5




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


If there is nothing else you all want to do here I'll move things along.

Also, if what Lady Moretti tells you is accurate, you'll be camping along the road two nights.  Post up a watch order and any other precautions you might wish to take while camping.





[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 15, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Without anything else happening, this is just a layover for rest and food.  I see no reason to act otherwise.  This is not my destination.

Finishing his ale and getting his fill of bread and cheese, Yoshiki folds up the worn piece of paper and slides it into his pocket.  He waits until everyone else is ready before standing up and moving to the door giving a quick bow of his head towards the barmaid who served him, "Thanks for your hospitality, ma'am."

For watches, Yoshiki can fill any needed slot with no magical needs.  With four of us, should we break into four 2 hour watches?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 15, 2011)

Whether you trust him enough or not, Fusto can watch as well.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 16, 2011)

((Damn! EN ate my post!  ))

After singing the gnome returns to the table to finihs of her drink and gather up the remained of her food for later. Wrapping it she places the bundle within her backpack. She comments to Yoshiki, _"I recall now, where I saw that man. He was known to have killed a White Cloak Captain and wound many others back in Venza. He had to flee the city."
_

Before departing Zelena asks for any scraps of meat from the kitchen. Placing the required coin on the bar, she goes outside and calls over Silver. She feeds the hound a portion of the meat and ocne she is done mounts up and is ready to continue with the others.

((Zelena can take a early night or morning watch, her low light vision will be helpful. She will offer her Ioun Torch to borrow for watch if required. She will politely decline Fusto's offer, should he ask to take watch. )) 

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none 
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry, I was affected by abysmal slowness and frequent page time-outs here yesterday so much that I finally gave up even trying to get here to post.  I'll try to get a post up a little later today.


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 16, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

As they walk to their next destination where they'll spend the night, Yoshiki talks with the lady of short stature.  "The White Cloak Captain you say..." (DM to fill in rest based on knowledge rolls.)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 16, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Let's go Zelena, Yoshiki, Krag, Kanli for the watches. The spellcasters get their rest that way.
[/sblock]

"With some luck, we'll be able to track him down, then. There's just too much killing that I'm not a part of, and we should put a stop to it."

Kanli then surreptitiously looks into his empty mug, takes a moment to look around, and when he thinks the coast is clear, takes a quick chug. A little drop of red liquid, like blood, dribbles past the corner of his mouth. He waves a hand to make it disappear.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2011)

Zelenas performance is about as well-received as she might expect from the stoic locals.  Maybe if it had been later in the day when the ale flows more freely she may have gotten more than finger tapping and foot tapping.  Once she is finished Lady Moretti indicates that it is time to get back on the road.

---

The rest of the day is hot and travel is slow but uneventful.  Credible information about Shalorr the Cannibal is fairly sparse being little more than what Zelena picked up from the old wanted poster and rumors and bar-tales Yoshiki remembers hearing of the event during one of his times passing through the city: Shalorr, a vicious Planks thug or a foreign rowdy, got into a fight with White Cloak captain Donte Renorre and ended up killing him and injuring two other White Cloaks before fleeing the city.

---

In the evening there is no wayside inn to be found and Lady Moretti clearly did not expect to find one.  Fusto pulls the wagon off the road and makes a rough camp.  That evening around the campfire Fusto is his normally withdrawn self and even Lady Moretti is quiet.

It is nearing midnight and Yoshiki is on watch.  The others are all sleeping scattered around their campsite when he hears one of the horses makes a chuffing sound and stamps his hoof a couple of times as if agitated by something.  Zelena, Kanli and Krag remain sleeping soundly until Silver, sleeping next to Zelena, wakes with a start and lifts his head.  "GRRRRR..."  The menacing growl that comes grumbling up from deep in the dog’s throat disturbs Zelena’s sleep and she begins waking.

[sblock=OOC]Yoshiki hears the animals disturbed by something.  Zelena is waking because of Silver’s growl but will only get one action this first round.  Kanli and Krag and the NPCs are deeply asleep.  Neither Yoshiki nor Zelena know where the disturbance is coming from but the horses are agitated and Silver is tensing in the direction of the horses.

Initiative Order:
Adventurers
Unknown[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Unknown’s Stealth 1 (Take 10; 8), Yoshiki’s Perception 1 (DC 10/13; 1d20+7=12); Horses Perception 1 (DC 20; 1d20+6=21); Krag’s Perception 1 (DC 21/21; 1d20-1=5); Kanli’s Perception 1 (DC 22/22; 1d20-2=-1); Zelena’s Perception 1 (DC 23/24; 1d20+10=20); Silver’s Perception 1 (DC 23/24; 1d20+8=26).

Unknown’s Initiative 1d20+2=7; Yoshiki’s Initiative 1d20+4=8; Zelena’s Initiative 1d20+2=21; Krag’s Initiative 1d20+4=17; Kanli’s Initiative 1d20+2=14.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 17, 2011)

The gnomes eyes come open and she looks over as Silver is growling. Still in her armor she quickly grabs up her blade and shield at her side and stands. She calls to the others in a hissed whisper, _"We have trouble!"_

[sblock=Action and Questions]
Standing is a move action, drawing up weapons with that I assume is allowed? Otherwise her action is then complete. 

Her mithral breastplate is consider light armor, so she can sleep in it without penalty. 

Did Yo use Zelena's ioun torch? (ioun ston with continue flame cast upon it?) Vision with it is 20 of light, 20ft more of shadows... low-light twice as far.

What type of action is issuing a command to a trained animal?[/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none 
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 17, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Witnessing the disturbance, Yoshiki jumps to hit feet and takes a defensive stance.  He prepares to yell out _"Wake up! We have trouble!"_ to wake everyone up, but he doesn't want to do this for a false alarm.  So he scans the darkness as best as he can by the light of the campfire and readies to cry out if something dangerous come at them.

Move Action: Stand-up
Standard Action:  Defensive stance (+2 AC, -4 Attack)
Ready Free Action: Cry out if he perceives something dangerous to the group.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2011)

*Beginning of Round Three*

Zelena's whisper isn't loud enough to wake either Krag or Kanli but whatever is out there gives up all pretense of stealth with Zelena's whispered warning.  A large, man-sized shape moves towards the horses and both Zelena and Yoshiki can see a glint of firelight off something that looks like a ring of steel held in the man's hand.

"Wake up! We have trouble!" echoes through the clearing as Yoshiki calls out the alert startling Krag, Kanli, and their employer and her servant awake.

The man, clearly seen as such when he moves into the brighter light near the horses, somewhat resembles the crude sketch on the wanted poster that Yoshiki found.  As Yoshiki maintains his defensive stance the man swings himself up onto the horse's back.

[sblock=Action and Questions]
Standing is a move action, drawing up weapons with that I assume is allowed?

I'm not sure, but I'll allow that.

Her mithral breastplate is consider light armor, so she can sleep in it without penalty. 

Did Yo use Zelena's ioun torch? (ioun ston with continue flame cast upon it?) Vision with it is 20 of light, 20ft more of shadows... low-light twice as far.

I neglected to mention there is a campfire.  It would provide light like a normal lamp having burned down a bit during the night so that it provides normal light out 15 feet, dim light out to 30 feet.  The ioun torch is a better source of light and moveable.  Let us know if Yo is using it or if Zelena still has it.  I would presume a small supply of firewood nearby collected before nightfall so they could stoke the fire when necessary.

What type of action is issuing a command to a trained animal?

Issuing a command is a move action.  Also, I see Zelena's  dog has a name so I'll try to use it from here on out.[/sblock][sblock=Round Count]Round 1: Party unaware; Unknown moves towards camp; animals alert party
Round 2: Zelena wakes & stands; Yoshiki stands, goes defensive & yells; unknown moves to horses & mounts; Krag & Kanli wake
Round 3: everyone can act, party first.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 17, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

After yelling, Yo breaks out of his defensive posture and charges the man who is mounting one of the horses.  Leaping expertly, he attempts to knock the man off the mount and as far away as possible.

Full Round Action:  Charging Bull-rush


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2011)

*Round Three continuing...*

Yoshiki streaks across the clearing and the man raises the glinting ring of steel and slashes at the monk as Yo tries to knock him from the horse.  The flashing metal which Yoshiki now recognizes as a chakram misses the monk only by virture of Yoshiki's keen battle senses.  With a solid impact the unknown horse-thief tumbles from the back of the horse.

[sblock=OOC]Technically, I think Yo's charge would be blocked by Krag but this is interesting so we'll go with it.  I'm presuming Yo doesn't have an ability that emulates Improved Bull Rush to negate the AoO incurred by the bull rush; if I'm wrong let me know.[/sblock][sblock=Round Count]Round 1: Party unaware; Unknown moves towards camp; animals alert party
Round 2: Zelena wakes & stands; Yoshiki stands, goes defensive & yells; unknown moves to horses & mounts; Krag & Kanli wake
Round 3: Yoshiki attempts bull rush & takes AoO;[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 17, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*



> I'm presuming Yo doesn't have an ability that emulates Improved Bull Rush to negate the AoO incurred by the bull rush




Not yet.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Zelena decided it is best to make for the enemy, and if it is who it looks like...

((Double move to K-9 {Zelena has 60ft of movement}))

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none 
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 18, 2011)

"As I was saying..." Kanli responds, as if he were not asleep moments before, "The bureaucratic radiation affects the sense of proportion between objects, on both the teleological and ontological level. By emitting a proper chaotic stream of anti-particles, this distortion can be rendered inoperable..."

He does not bother getting up.

[sblock=ooc]
Casting _Enlarge Person_ on Krag. Has a 1-round casting time.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
HP 24
AC 14 (touch 12, ff 12)
BAB +1
CMB +3 CMD 15
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 6/7, Oracle spells 5/5
[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Jul 18, 2011)

*awake?*

Krag awakes with a snort. Confused as he sees the monk dart past him, he raises and reaches for his great sword.

He feels funny as the magical surge from Kanli fills him.

WHAT AMS HAPPENING?!

Seeing the man drop from the horse he Runs to attack the prone attacker.

WAKE KRAG UP.











*OOC:*



Temporary AC 13: (11 when Enlarge person is cast)


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 19, 2011)

*End of Round Three*

Fusto grabs the doubletree from the wagon and clumsily wielding it like a two-handed club steps back towards Lady Moretti.  He stands ready to brain anyone who comes near and threatens them but makes no move to get involved in the chaos surrounding the horses.

The horses, agitated by the sudden burst of movement and yelling, shy away from the motion and noise.  The horse next to Yoshiki is no longer tied to the tree while the horse that is nearly on top of the bandit is still tied.  The bandit slashes the tied horse's lead-rope and growls at Zelena.

"Stay outta my way, girl, or yer like to get hurt."

She isn't sure but Zelena thinks that his teeth are filed into points.  After cutting the rope the bandit swings up onto the back of the horse and kicks his heels into its flanks giving it free rein.  Krag swings wildly but misses as the horse bolts.

[sblock=OOC]Zelena gets an AoO.  Krag's AoO missed.[/sblock][sblock=Round Count]Round 1: Party unaware; Unknown moves towards camp; animals alert party
Round 2: Zelena wakes & stands; Yoshiki stands, goes defensive & yells; unknown moves to horses & mounts; Krag & Kanli wake
Round 3: Yoshiki attempts bull rush & takes AoO; Zelena moves; Kanli begins _enlarge person_; Krag stands & moves; bandit cuts rope, mounts (free) & spurs horse.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 19, 2011)

(( AoO 1d20+2=21 (threat) To confirm 1d20+2=17 Hoping the threat confirmed... Damage 2d6=7

A character can perform 1 swift action per turn, can you perform a swift action just as you make your AoO? Zelena would want to activate her arcane strike, which would at 1 arcane damage {2 if a crit was scored} )) 

Zelena gives the bandit an "Oh pleeese." look and slashes out with her blade scoring a solid hit, _"Oh look at that... the little girl cut you. Going come hurt me now?"_ she says in a condescending tone, trying to provoke him to return... _"Or burn in some nasty fiiiires..." _

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Zelena's attack is a critical.  I'm not sure about the swift action but I'll allow it (though I suspect swift actions have to happen on your own turn).

Everyone can post up Round Four actions.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 19, 2011)

The gnome smiles and calls out... _"Know, fire!"_ She casts an arcane spell and not 10 feet in front of finely flayed fugitive, bursts forth a wall of flame across the pathway... She then calls upon her arcane powers to again infuse her blade and then rushes her little self to the man's side once again looking back and hoping her companions can also reach him.

(( Cast Silent Image (wall of fire across the road, hopefully the fire will scare the horse if not the bandit too. DC 13 Will save, swift action to arcane strike, and move to  J-14 ))

Zelena

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 19, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Seeing the foe mount a horse that doesn't belong to him once again, Yoshiki takes off running once again in pursuit.  He puts his quickness of feet to use to do another charging leaping bull rush in an attempt to knock him off the horse once again before he can get the horse moving too fast.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2011)

*Round Four continuing...*

The burst of fiery lights across its path causes the horse to rear and bolt in uncontrolled panic.  The bandit looks like he's having difficulty with the horse but Yoshiki is already airborne by this time and his leaping attack unseats the bandit and pushes him into the oddly silent and heatless fire.

Kanli's blood magic fills Krag to near bursting and as the blood pounds through his veins and arteries the half-orc grows to an immense size.

[sblock=OOC][/sblock][sblock=Round Count]Round 1: Party unaware; Unknown moves towards camp; animals alert party
Round 2: Zelena wakes & stands; Yoshiki stands, goes defensive & yells; unknown moves to horses & mounts; Krag & Kanli wake
Round 3: Yoshiki attempts bull rush & takes AoO; Zelena moves; Kanli begins _enlarge person_; Krag stands & moves; bandit cuts rope, mounts (free) & spurs horse.
*Round 4: Zelena casts & moves; Yoshiki bull-rushes; Kanli finishes his enlarge person and?; Krag?*








*OOC:*


Awaiting actions from Kanli & Krag





[/sblock][sblock=Damage]Bandit: 7[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 20, 2011)

"...just a reperception, really." 

As Kanli pulls himself up, Krag notices a pair of red hands appear accross his chest. They dig their fingernails into something in the air around him, and rend it. It is unsure what exactly they grabbed onto, but a sense of freedom from something constricting him washes over Krag, and his form bursts forth, unhindered by a smaller size.

Kanli offers a small prayer to the Blood Goddess as he steps forward.

[sblock=OOC]
Stand up, cast _Divine Favor_, 5' step east.
[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Jul 21, 2011)

*Big Krag SLASH*

While moving forward at the bandit Krag's body stretches and grows, as he reaches his target he has grown double his normal size, slashing down now with a Great sword the size of a small tree.

OOC: Wow I should be big all the time.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 21, 2011)

*End of Round Four*

The over-sized greatsword smashes into the bandit with the gut-wrenching sound of breaking bone.  As he steps from the fires the bandit drops the chakram and pulls a spear from over one shoulder.  He bares his teeth at Krag and roars spraying the half-orc with bloody spittle.

The bandit slams the spear violently into Krag's over-sized body and twists cutting a horrible wound in the half-orc's belly.

[sblock=OOC][/sblock][sblock=Round Count]Round 1: Party unaware; Unknown moves towards camp; animals alert party
Round 2: Zelena wakes & stands; Yoshiki stands, goes defensive & yells; unknown moves to horses & mounts; Krag & Kanli wake
Round 3: Yoshiki attempts bull rush & takes AoO; Zelena moves; Kanli begins _enlarge person_; Krag stands & moves; bandit cuts rope, mounts (free) & spurs horse.
Round 4: Zelena casts & moves; Yoshiki bull-rushes; Kanli finishes his _enlarge person_ and casts _divine favor_; Krag whallops the bandit; bandit bites back.
Round 5: ?








*OOC:*


Round 5 actions, please





[/sblock][sblock=Damage]Bandit: 25
Krag: 20[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 21, 2011)

Kanli looks back over to Imelda and Justo. Surprised by the ferocity of the bandit's attack, he figures there's more he should do... 

He casts again, familiar golden filaments enmeshing his hands. He heads over to the fray. He drops his hands into the sleeves of his shirt, and a red hand appears over the bandit's shoulder trying to grab his neck.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Chill Touch_. Move to F12, Touch attack with Long Limbs on the bandit. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
HP 24
AC 14 (touch 12, ff 12)
BAB +1
CMB +3 CMD 15
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 5/7, Oracle spells 4/5
_Divine Favor_ active (+1 attack and damage for weapons) 9/10 rounds
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 21, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*



			
				CootaR said:
			
		

> Wow I should be big all the time.



Why yes, yes you should!

Eager to knock this dangerous guy out before he kills someone else, possibly himself, Yoshiki ducks under Kanli's amazingly long reach as he moves into a flanking position with Zelena.  His motions are quick as his legs and arms spin around in a deadly grace before drilling a powerful punch and kick into the gut of the wanted man.  Crackling is heard as sparks fly between his fist and to the man when his fist makes its deadly contact.

Free Action: 5-foot step to G13.
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows, using Elemental Fist (electricity) on first attack.

Well, those rolls stunk...


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 21, 2011)

Zelena considers her options as her companions attack. Seeing the grevous wound that Krag has taken, she knows what she must do. Stepping back from the spear weilding bandit she places a hand upon Krag and calls to her god, _"Ral. Heal this holy warrior, that he may fight on against the evil before us!"_ There is a silvery glow as the positive energies staunch the flow of blood form the the half-orc's wound.

_"Celebfedhiin, Attack!"_ she command the hound. With a burst of speed the animal has crossed the distance and is upon the bandit

((5ft step back to K-14, casts cure light wounds (convert magic stone spell) for 1d8+1=9 hps healed... Ral likes Krag!  Move action to issue a command. Swift action to maintain her arcane strike.))

((Not sure of the fire impedes a charge. GE? If it does just move to G-12 *If not*, Silver charges to G-12... Attack 1d20+5=14 {if hit, I think that will miss this guy, 1d6+3=7 damage and trip  1d20+3=19}))

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 5 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 21, 2011)

Kanli's attack misses Shalorr and while Yoshiki manages to hit it barely does so.  Despite the glancing nature of the blow Yoshiki feels that the strike should have caused more bruising but the nature of Shalorr's tough skin seems to have prevented it.

Zelena's healing touch lessens the severity of Krag's gut wound but the open flesh still glistens with blood.  Celebfedhiin bounds across the intervening space and sinks teeth into Shalorr's calf but the bandit shakes him off.

Shalorr menaces Krag with his spear and calls out, "Back off and let me go or by the gods I'll drink his blood in hell!"

[sblock=OOC][/sblock][sblock=Round Count]Round 1: Party unaware; Unknown moves towards camp; animals alert party
Round 2: Zelena wakes & stands; Yoshiki stands, goes defensive & yells; unknown moves to horses & mounts; Krag & Kanli wake
Round 3: Yoshiki attempts bull rush & takes AoO; Zelena moves; Kanli begins _enlarge person_; Krag stands & moves; bandit cuts rope, mounts (free) & spurs horse.
Round 4: Zelena casts & moves; Yoshiki bull-rushes; Kanli finishes his _enlarge person_ and casts _divine favor_; Krag whallops the bandit; bandit bites back.
Round 5: Kanli (F12) casts _chill touch_ & misses; Yoshiki moves to flank (G13) & strike; Zelena (K14) heals Krag; Celebfedhiin (G12) attacks








*OOC:*


Krag is up!

Sorry, I'm at work & can't update the map.





[/sblock][sblock=Damage]Bandit: 31
Krag: 11[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 21, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

Seeing his attacks fail, Yoshiki falls into a defensive stance and responds to his demand in a sarcastic voice, making note to use his name in order to get his attention. "Shalorr tries to steal our horses and tells us to back off?"

But Yo keeps his eye on Krag and readies to react if Krag makes a move to attack.

Standard Action: Defensive Stance (+2 AC) and ready to Aid Another (DC10 to distract Shalorr with some martial arts demonstrations giving Krag a +2 on his attack)


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


deisenhut, menacing Krag isn't really an action for Shalorr (just fluff that he looks like he's ready to attack); he hasn't readied an action or anything like that beyond taking a free action to talk because he can't act before Krag takes his actions.  Which means your last posted actions for Yo won't be able to affect Krag this round (the end of round five) since Yo's already acted this round.  I hope that makes sense.





[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 21, 2011)

Whoops, I missed that Krag hadn't gone yet.  I was thinking it was round 6 already.  Nevermind then, getting ahead of myself.  Maybe Yo will do those actions next round if nothing major changes.


----------



## CootaR (Jul 22, 2011)

*Krag Slash animal cannibal manz*

Seeing the blood glistening from his gut Krag calls upon the powers of his unknown sun god. Hoping her ray's strenthen him and smite his foe. He swings down with a resounding force at the foe.

KRAG SLASH POINTY TEETH HEATHEN









*OOC:*



Swift Action: Smite Evil - +3 attack +2 dmg
Standard Action: Attack!!!
+3 ac for one round against Cannibal Animal. (smite evil)







If target is not evil then drop 3 from attack roll and 2 from damage...otherwise, Booyah grandma


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 22, 2011)

In Krag's divinely granted sight, Shalorr crackles with the black energy of evil.  Ignoring the bandit's demand the half-orc swings the heavy bar of steel he calls a sword bringing it down on Shalorr with bone-crushing force.  Shalorr almost collapses under the impact and it is clear he is only standing due to the strength of his deep-seated rage.

Clear that he is not going to receive any mercy here (not that he expected it) Shalorr throws himself at Krag thrusting with his spear.  When the half-orc falls he turns to face Yoshiki with teeth snapping unsuccessfully at the monk.

[sblock=OOC][/sblock][sblock=Round Count]Round 1: Party unaware; Unknown moves towards camp; animals alert party
Round 2: Zelena wakes & stands; Yoshiki stands, goes defensive & yells; unknown moves to horses & mounts; Krag & Kanli wake
Round 3: Yoshiki attempts bull rush & takes AoO; Zelena moves; Kanli begins _enlarge person_; Krag stands & moves; bandit cuts rope, mounts (free) & spurs horse.
Round 4: Zelena casts & moves; Yoshiki bull-rushes; Kanli finishes his _enlarge person_ and casts _divine favor_; Krag whallops the bandit; bandit bites back.
Round 5: Kanli (F12) casts _chill touch_ & misses; Yoshiki moves to flank (G13) & strike; Zelena (K14) heals Krag; Celebfedhiin (G12) attacks; Krag smashes Shalorr to a bloody pulp; Shalorr attacks








*OOC:*


Almost...

Round 6 for the party.





[/sblock][sblock=Damage]Bandit: 46
Krag: 31[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 22, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

With Krag down, my previous early posted action is now no longer valid.  If Krag is still up somehow, I'll still use that action though.

As Shalorr brings his tender neck in for close inspection, Yoshiki tries to take advantage of it with a pair of hard chops on each side of his head, hoping that he'll hit that right spot to knock him under and with the speed of his movement, send a charge of disrupting electricity across his evil brain.  As these blows hit, he backs away, trying to get out of range of that spear.









*OOC:*



Full-Round Action:  Flurry of Blows, first with elemental fist (electrical)
Free Action: 5-foot step north (up)


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 22, 2011)

Yoshiki strikes Shalor hard on the side of his head causing blood to trickle from the bandit's ear.  Electricity plays from Yoshiki's hand into Shalorr's temple and across his head.  His eyes roll up in the back of his head and he collapses to the ground.

[sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


Shalorr is down and out after the first strike.  It doesn't look like he is dead quite yet.  Do you have Yoshiki take his second strike and finish him off?





[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 22, 2011)

Seeing Karg take another nasty blow from the bandit's spear makes the gnome cringe. As Yo takes down their foe, Zelena calls Celebfedhiin , _"Down"_ She then tends to Krag, immediately calling to Ral, _"This man has spilled blood removing a danger evil, grant me the power to return him from the brink of death."_

(Cast cure light wounds (convert bless) 1d8+1=6.* IF* combat is over...She then summons forth her holy powers and channel, with several waves of silvery light washing over most (exclude the bandit)     1d6=5 and      1d6=3 total healed would be 14 hp.))

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Jul 22, 2011)

*The giant am falls*

Taking the viscous blow, Krag falls to his knees, hopefully his final blow did enough to push the party over the edge to defeat the cannibal.









*OOC:*



Current HP: -11: CON 14


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 22, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*

With the beast of a man falling limp after his first blow, Yoshiki pulls his second attack to avoid killing him outright.  With the threat over, he heads over to where his stuff is and pulls out the wanted poster, comparing the image with the now bloody body on the ground to confirm it is the same man.

Turning to Lady Moretti, "Where's the nearest town?  We need to turn him over to the authorities." says Yoshiki as he begins digging into his bag to find his rope.


----------



## CootaR (Jul 23, 2011)

With the magic of the gnomish singer coursing through his veins Krag rises. Calling upon the powers of the sun his hands glow with a pale white and he touches his chest, the wounds already beginning to heal visibly retract.









*OOC:*




With Zelena's heal i will be @ 3 hp.

Use lay on hands for 2d6







New HP 13


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 24, 2011)

Lady Moretti joins the group around the unconscious form of Shalorr.  Yoshiki compares the man's face to that on the wanted poster and the resemblance is close enough that it is in all likelihood Shalorr.  The sharpened teeth and his propensity to bite seem enough to earn the epithet 'the Cannibal'.  Yoshiki and the others are convinced.

"The nearest settlement is Baron's Cross, about six miles back.  Shalorr has been raiding this area for some time; I'm sure you could convince the men of Baron's Cross to hold him until your return or, perhaps, even escort him to Venza for you for a bit of the reward."

Fusto comes up quietly standing a step behind the group and still clutching the piece of wood like a club.  "Horse..."

Lady Moretti looks around.  "It seems one of our horses has run off.  Fusto, see to it."

With a grim nod the Moretti servant heads off into the dark.

Searching the area and divesting Shalorr of his possessions turns up the following: Cestus, Boar spear, Chakram x3, +1 Hide armor with spikes (broken), 275.75 gold









*OOC:*


Shalorr Defeated: 1200 xp; 300 xp each.  That should be enough to put Yoshiki to third level.  Congrats!


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 24, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 2)*



			
				GlassEye said:
			
		

> That should be enough to put Yoshiki to third level. Congrats!












*OOC:*


+300XP places Yoshiki at 3135 XP.  It is 3300XP for 3rd level on the fast track.  I don't think there has been enough per-day XP to reach that milestone.







"That'll take us a day to get him to Baron's Cross and back to this point.  Can we afford a day to head back?  This gives your brother another day to build up his undead creations." he says to the lady.  "Shalorr needs to pay for his crimes and it is too dangerous for us to take him with us."

Seeing Fusto heading off into the dark, Yoshiki gestures in his direction and says, "He shouldn't go alone."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 24, 2011)

deisenhut said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> +300XP places Yoshiki at 3135 XP.  It is 3300XP for 3rd level on the fast track.  I don't think there has been enough per-day XP to reach that milestone.












*OOC:*


20 days x 11 xp/day = 220 TBX + 3135 = 3355.

You were here roleplaying recruitment and other conversation on the 2nd of July.  No, we weren't on the actual adventure yet but I consider that date our start date.  I don't think any of the judges would contest it.


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 24, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Then woohoo!  Level 3...  I'll start working on it.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 24, 2011)

Zelena nods to Lady Moretti..._ "Come Celebfedhiin."_ She takes up her ioun torch and tosses an ellipsoid into the air. Light bursts forth from the ioun torch. She makes off in the direction of the wayward horse. _"I will help find that horse." She _Zelena motions to the ground for the hound hoping she will pick up the scent. _"Be sure to tie that one up, well."_

(track by scent 1d20+5=10)

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining


Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 25, 2011)

It isn't difficult for Zelena and Celebfedhiin to catch up to Fusto as he stumbles around in the dark looking for the runaway horse.  He nods grudging approval at Zelena's light and tracking hound.

"Good thinking, miss."

It takes a while to track down the horse in this part of the Tenebrous Wood but Celebfedhiin manages the job admirably so that Zelena and Fusto can catch the cut lead-rope and bring it back to camp.

Meanwhile Lady Moretti responds to Yoshiki's question of time.

"I am sure that even with the burden of a captive you would move quicker than the wagon and would catch us on the road before we reach Moretti lands.  Or we can throw him in the wagon and all take him back.  A day postponing my own family's needs to bring this villain to justice is worth the delay."

---

Regardless of the choice made, Shalorr is turned over for justice, bound for the Tower of Chains until his trial and execution, and the party receives a reward of 500 gold pieces.

Though delayed the group finally reaches Moretti lands northeast of the Tenebrous Wood.  Lady Moretti seems both relieved at returning home and anxious as to the outcome of the work she has asked of Zelena, Yoshiki, Krag, and Kanli.

"Welcome to my home." She motions to the hill-side road lined with tall evergreens that ends in a modest country manor glowing golden in the late evening sun.  "It is too late to begin now.  Come to the house, let dinner be prepared, and sleep well.  The morning is soon enough to begin rooting out my brother."















*OOC:*


This portion was relatively unimportant for the rest of the adventure so I glossed over those couple of days.  Also, the extra days of travel will allow you all to heal to full hit points.  I'll post up the next scene tomorrow unless you want to do a bit of extra rp before then.


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 25, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yoshiki Akita Level 3 approved.

"Your home is lovely.  Thank you, I could use a good meal after the days on the road."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 26, 2011)

"Incredible home, this is!" Kanli proclaims. "I don't believe I've seen a place quite so tastefully appointed. You are to be commended."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


My apologies for the delay.  Super long day at work...







The estate is nothing like the ornate homes of the Venzan nobility but it maintains a certain country charm.  Lady Moretti plays the part of the hostess well showing the group around the grounds and making sure that all of you are comfortable and have rooms and time to refresh yourself in whatever way you find necessary.

"Thank you, this home has been in my family for generations."  She looks fondly around at the place.  "Forgive me.  Perhaps you would like to stow your gear and refresh yourselves before dinner is served?"

After long, hot days of boring travel the chance to freshen up is welcome but it seems almost too short a time before servants arrive to escort you into the dining hall.  The meal is hearty, the wine of a decent age, and the conversation entertaining.  Lady Moretti skillfully steers talk at the table away from serious matters keeping things light.  At the end of the meal she excuses herself for the night and servants show you once again to your quarters.

---

The next morning after another hearty meal, Fusto leads the four of you from the house down the hill northwards into a lightly wooded valley.  He stops on the path some distance from the house and points down the way.

"Moretti boneyard is on down.  Mausoleum near the back.  Won't go further m'self but you won't miss it."

Fusto doesn't wait but turns and heads back up the hill.  Continuing down the path the trees open up to a field.  It is clearly the Moretti graveyard.  Numerous stone markers are about in a roughly semi-circular pattern around a tan-colored stone mausoleum.  The mausoleum is ornately carved stone and surrounded by bits of wrought iron fencing much of it missing or fallen.  On the right side of the mausoleum it appears that a stag attempted to leap the fence, got hung up and died.  The corpse hangs from a rear leg on one of the few remaining standing pieces of fence.  The door to the mausoleum is closed.


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 26, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Without a word, Yo drops into a combat stance and begins moving slowly and quietly towards the door of the  Mausoleum, keeping his eyes and ears open for danger as he advances.

Total Defense (+4 AC)


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 26, 2011)

Zelena turns and thanks Fusto as he heads away and smiles hoping the man will come around one day. She then turns to the task at hand. She moves down to the boneyard with her companions as as they reach the mausoleum and gnome looks over what she can see for anything that might be out of place.

"Well then... shall we?" The gnome takes up her blade and unless she notices anything or there are objections she approaches the mausoleum door.

((Perception Zelena 1d20+10=19 and then Celebfedhiin 1d20+8=14))

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Jul 26, 2011)

*For shame*

It am sad the deer am fallen down and died. Krag would hate a ghost deer to be mad at them.

While the group moves forward Krag approaches the Stag corpse and attempts to remove it from the fence.

It would be shameful if we did not help his poor spirit-body not sleep goods.


After removing the stag he will follow the group.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 27, 2011)

*Round One*

Yoshiki and Zelena head towards the door of the mausoleum as Krag splits off to the side to wrestle the corpse of the stag down from the wrought iron fence.  Before Krag reaches the corpse he hears a rustling sound, as do Yoshiki and Zelena, as the corpse of the stag shifts on the fence and raises up its horned skull to glare at the paladin with rotting eyes filled with malevolence towards the living.  Only Kanli, caught in some odd metaphysical contemplation only he can truly understand, doesn’t immediately hear the undead creature.  

The dead stag swings its horns at the half-orc paladin and catches him unawares as Krag reaches to unhook the corpse from the fence.  The wound is superficial, however, only barely catching Krag with the edge of one broken horn.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative: Monsters (15) then PCs (14).  Kanli would have a free action before the monsters but he missed his perception check and is unaware until they act.

Only Kanli is surprised that the dead stag is moving around.  Krag’s Perception: 1d20-1=5; Kanli’s Perception: 1d20-2=0; Unknown stealth: 1d20+19=33.  Zombie stag initiative: 1d20+2=20; Unknown initiative: 1d20+8=10; Kanli initiative: 1d20+2=21; Krag initiative: 1d20+4=7; Yoshiki’s initiative: 1d20+4=20; Zelena’s initiative: 1d20+2=5[/sblock][sblock=Damages]Krag: 4[/sblock]









*OOC:*


PCs are up!


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 27, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Seeing that Krag has found himself a friend to play with, Yo turns his attention to the door before him.  He inspects the door, looking at the locks and whatnot.  If he doesn't find anything noteworthy, he'll maintain a defensive stance (+2 AC?) and test to see if the door is unlocked by trying to open it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 27, 2011)

"Why is the dead stag attacking?" Kanli wonders aloud. "Doesn't it realize that it is merely completing the cycle of the Dissembler?"

The truth dawns on Kanli. "It just needs a hug! A welcome into the Shadow Realms. I'm coming, lovely stag!"

Kanli leaps from his position for a beeline approach to the stag, attempting to reach and caress it.

[sblock=actions]
Kanli moves 30' due northeast, casts Chill Touch, and attempts the free touch against it. Because it is undead, the Chill Touch will not damage the stag, but it will need to make a DC 16 Will save or be panicked for 1d4+3 rounds. I'm not sure if there is any difficult terrain in the way, but if there is, that's what the Jump check is for. If he can't reach the stag, he still casts Chill Touch.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
HP 24
AC 14 (touch 12, ff 12)
BAB +1
CMB +3 CMD 15
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 6/7, Oracle spells 5/5
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 27, 2011)

*Round One, continuing...*

Yoshiki examines the door as Kanli and Krag face off with the stag zombie.  The door itself is heavy wood stained black with wide iron bands to reinforce it.  The door looks like it has been battered with a heavy, blunt object along the side along where the hinges would be if they were on the exterior.  Trying the latch shows that the door is not locked.

Kanli thrashes through a weedy looking bush and stumbles over a headstone or two as he races to embrace the stag zombie.  Standing between Krag and the mausoleum he reaches out and caresses the flank of the beast.  The reaction of the dead creature is instantaneous: it begins thrashing against the fence in an oddly desperate attempt to get away from Kanli's attentions.  As it struggles stiffened, putrid hide tears and the smell of rotting organs becomes much stronger.

[sblock=Damages]Krag: 4[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Krag & Zelena yet to go for round one.


----------



## CootaR (Jul 27, 2011)

*...*

Krag seems taken aback by his good will turning on him. This deer should have been happy he had freed him, not mad. Now Krag was mad. Silly Deer!


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 27, 2011)

((Not sure what happened to my earlier post...))
The gnome watches in disgust as the dead stag comes to life as Krag nears it, _"By all that is holy."_ She races to her companion's side, gathering up the inherit magic within her and imbuing her blade as she does. At Krag's right, she strikes out at the undead creature.

(( Move to 10-C, arcane strike, Attack 1d20+2=18 for 1d6+1=2 damage (1 point is magical) ))

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6 +1 arcane)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2011)

*Round Two*

The zombie struggles attempting to escape both Kanli and the fence that has it held fast.  When Krag brings his sword to bear he nearly chops the carcass in half so forceful is his swing.  Zelena finishes it off with an attack imbued with her magic.  As the zombie collapses the dark light fades from its eyes.

As Yoshiki starts to turn the latch he hears a thump as something solid and heavy hits the ground next to him.  An odd amalgamation of a creature, forequarters of a hound, hindquarters of a lizard, with wings like a bat and seemingly carved from stone, standing nearly three feet at the shoulder gazes at him with a stony leer.  "No, no enter."  Having stated its denial it swipes at the monk with one stony claw.

Kanli, Krag, and Zelena having just finished off the zombie hear Celebfedhiin begin barking...

[sblock=Knowledge: Nature DC 13]Though smaller than they are typically rumored to be this creature appears to be some sort of gargoyle.  Gargoyles are particularly tough and only magic can reliably damage them.[/sblock][sblock=Damages]Krag: 4
Stag: dead (again)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Party is up!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 28, 2011)

Kanli turns back around the way he came to see the newcomer. "Oh dear, how am I supposed to eat that?" he bellows, as he shakes his head and tries to garnish it with his Golden Mushroom hands.

[sblock=actions]
Move to square 2 south from Yoshiki, give it a Chill Touch.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
HP 24
AC 14 (touch 12, ff 12)
BAB +1
CMB +3 CMD 15
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 6/7, Oracle spells 5/5
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 28, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

"Yes, yes enter!" mutters Yoshiki as looks upon this stone beast.  With his hand already on the door and the latch undone already, plus not wanting to get pounded by this thing, Yo throws open the door as quickly as possible and dives in.  He tries to catch his hand on the door to close it behind him just as quickly as he enters, not concerned whether it latches but just to put a door between him and that beast out there.

[sblock=ooc]Not sure if you'd allow an acrobatics check here to avoid an AoO, but Yoshiki has a +10 for an acrobatics skill.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2011)

*Round Two, continuing...*

The rushing to and fro has apparently thrown off Kanli's aim and he misses with his _chill touch_.

"Foolish..." says the stony creature though you aren't certain whether he is talking about Yoshiki or Kanli.









*OOC:*


Yes, you can use Acrobatics, deisenhut.  Feel free to make your roll; if you haven't by the time the others post their actions and I'm ready to make an update then I'll go ahead and make it for you.  Also, make a Perception check for Yo if you would.

Krag and Zelena are up.


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 28, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Acrobatics and Perception

Doh.  This is gonna hurt...


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 28, 2011)

_"Egahds!"_ Zelena cries out at the appearance of another foe. She uses her quickness and moves to where Yoshiki once stood, calling upon her arcane powers to imbue her blade and strikes out with it... Seeing her attack miss she attempts another tactic, _"You mentioned something about not entering the mausoleum? Perhaps you would like to explain, without attacking?"
_
(( Move to E-5, if Zelena can get by the fence along 8-E, arcane strike, attack 1d20+2=13 for 1d6+1=6 damage. ))

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6 +1 arcane)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Jul 28, 2011)

*Stone prick*

Seeing a new foe enter the battle. Krag leaves the re-dead stag and rushes to Yoshiki's side. 

Krag will kill stone baddie!









*OOC:*


Double Move to F5 

Detect Evil: (swift action)


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 29, 2011)

*Round Two ending.  Round Three beginning.*

As Yoshiki darts into the mausoleum the small gargoyle takes advantage of the monk's momentary distraction and takes a swipe with his stony claws.  Despite Yoshiki's lack of concentration the attack misses.

Krag dashes across the graveyard towards Yoshiki but the monk slips inside the mausoleum and the quick Zelena moves just ahead of the half-orc.

The gargoyle hesitates at Zelena's entreaty and its eyes glitter like reflected light off gemstones.  "Too late.  That one foods for bone-rats."  After speaking with its gravelly voice it tilts its head as if expecting something else from Zelena.  When whatever it expects isn't forthcoming it leaps to the attack.

[sblock=Yoshiki]The monk rolls through the now open doorway, regains his footing and pushes the door closed to block the gargoyle from following.  The mausoleum is dim, barely lit by tiny grime-encrusted windows just below the dome.  The floor is covered with a thick layer of tiny animal bones of all sorts that crack beneath his feet.  Yoshiki's entrance has caused some sort of disturbance and the bones begin to vibrate and rattle until a few begin to skitter together.  

As Yoshiki watches the bones come together and begin to form tiny skeletons he hears a scritching sound behind and above him.  Risking a look away from the reconstitution occuring in front of him he sees a huge centipede, nearly ten feet long or just over, with a black and gray mottled carapace the colors of which seem to form a crude image of a skull begin to lower itself from the dome.

OOC:  The monsters joining the combat soon will have their initiative at the beginning of round four.[/sblock][sblock=Damages]Krag: 4[/sblock][sblock=Detect Evil]







*OOC:*


My understanding is that the paladin can detect evil as much as he wants (at will) but when it functions like the spell (cone-shaped area, slow access to information over three rounds, etc.) then it is a standard action to initiate.  When it targets a single creature it gets information for that creature but takes a move action to initiate.  I'll double check with the judges in case I'm wrong.





[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Party is up!


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 29, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

[sblock=GlassEye]I'm assuming that is an undead rat swarm forming at my feet.  Yoshiki flees, screaming like a little girl...[/sblock]

A look of terror comes over Yoshiki's face as he turns to quickly throw the door back open.  He leaps out the door, screaming, and rolling through the battle between the stone beast and the rest of his party, jumping back to his feet a little ways a way.  "Fire!  We need Fire!  Burn it!"  He glances at the sorcerer.

Intend to end up in G4.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 29, 2011)

"Fire?" Kanli responds incredulously. "I don't do fire. I do blood."

To demonstrate his point, he jams his hand into the ground, where it strangely appears underneath the gargoyle, grasping its ankle. It starts to ooze and pustule.

"Now where's this thing that needs burning?"

Kanli heads over by Yoshiki, pulling his silver axe off his back.

[sblock=actions]
Chill Touch on Gargoyle. In addition to the damage, the gargoyle gets Bleed 1 and must make a DC 16 Fort save or take 1 Strength damage. 

Move to Yoshiki and draw Greataxe. Chill Touch dissipates and ends (the Bleed remains).
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
HP 24
AC 14 (touch 12, ff 12)
BAB +1
CMB +3 CMD 15
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 6/7, Oracle spells 5/5
Attack: Silver Greataxe +1, Attack +4, Damage 1d12+3, Crit x3, Silver, Magic.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 29, 2011)

*Round Three continuing...*

Yoshiki's sudden reappearance and bounding through the battle momentarily distracts the small gargoyle and while distracted Kanli's blood hand is able to grasp the creature.

"Hssst!"

The gargoyle swivels its glinting eyes onto Kanli.

A small number of skeletal rats, no more than three or four, follow Yoshiki from the mausoleum.  It doesn't seem that they are chasing so much as fleeing and as they go muscle forms round their skeletal bones, then organs and skin that sprouts fur until they seem like normal rats scampering off into the nearby grass.

[sblock=deisenhut]It's not as bad as all that, lol.[/sblock][sblock=Damages]Krag: 4
Young gargoyle: 4 ; Str -1; (+ bleed 1)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Zelena & Krag are up!


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 29, 2011)

The gnome dodges several attacks and takes one nasty one on her shield , as she is about to move, Yo comes running back out followed by several undead beings. She considers quickly that the flying rock creature is more deadly at present over trying to deal with the walking dead. She slips up her back against the mausoleum and to give her companions a better opportunities. She continues to imbue her sword and strikes out with the blade... and misses the agile beast. _"We are here at Lady Imelda Moretti request... We have the family's permission to enter." _ She hopes something works.

((Sorry, yes she has her shield out. Moves to D-4 with a 5ft step if possible, and attacks... (not sure of Kalani flanks with his long reaching attacks... assuming not... 1d20+2=5))
[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6 +1 arcane) and sheild
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Songdragon, feel free to roll a diplomacy check since you're trying to lessen hostilities.  Or I can do it when I update later today.

Krag is up!


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 29, 2011)

(( Diplomacy 1d20+9=11. Sucky roll  ))


----------



## CootaR (Jul 30, 2011)

*...*

Seeing the bones come to life Krag panics momentarily, before steeling his resolve and lashing out with his Greatsword.

STONE AND BONE MONSTERS! EVIL DEER. KRAG DOES NOT LIKE THIS PLACE!


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 31, 2011)

*Round Four*

The gargoyle laughs with the sound of gravel tumbling in a cask at Zelena's attempt to convince it to back off.

"Dangerous gold-skin!"

Continuing to focus on the one who has injured it the most, the creature moves towards Kanli nimbly dodging the swing of Krag’s sword as it slashes and gnashes with its stony body.  One claw and the creature's bite tear at Kanli's flesh.

Coming from the mausoleum in a tumbling mass is a swarm of rats chasing after Yoshiki.  The rats roil over each other engulfing Krag and the gargoyle in their unnatural pursuit of the monk.  Enough of the rats get under or around Krag's armor that he takes a small amount of injury from the scratching.

[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 6
Krag: 5
Young gargoyle: 5 ; Str -1; (+ bleed 1)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Krag gets an AoO on the rat swarm.

Round 4 actions, please.


----------



## CootaR (Jul 31, 2011)

Krag takes a wild swing at the Rats while swiftly bringing the powers of the sun to heal his slight wounds.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 31, 2011)

Krag's swing is truly wild and it misses the mass of rats in front of him.

[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 6
Krag: 2
Young gargoyle: 5 ; Str -1; (+ bleed 1)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Lay on Hands is only 1d6 (and a swift action to use on yourself so Krag still has his round of actions he can do).


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 31, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

With the gargoyle in front of him and the swarm of undead rats seemingly following him.  Yoshiki throws a quick and powerful punch at the stone beast, sending electrical energy through its body in hope to disrupt whatever unnatural force is animating it.

Then, seeing the rats nearly at his feet, Yoshiki ducks backwards before the gargoyle can react and falls back a ways to see if the rats are actually following just him.  "Come here rats!"









*OOC:*



Standard:  Elemental Fist (electrical)
Movement:  Move 20 feet to H0, using acrobatics to avoid AoO from gargoyle.  (My base speed is 40, acrobatics cuts this in half to 20.







Nice damage, but I think I missed AND took an AoO.  I need a new d20 to roll here...  And I forgot to use my combat expertise to raise my AC.  Too late now, already rolled.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 31, 2011)

*Round Four continuing...*

Yoshiki's fist scrapes over the gargoyle and if the blow hadn't glanced off its rock-like skin it might have felt much like punching a stone wall.  As Yoshiki rolls away the gargoyle takes advantage of the opening to swipe at the monk in return.  Claws gouge deep into Yoshiki's leg.

[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 6
Krag: 2
Yoshiki: 4
Young gargoyle: 5 ; Str -1; (+ bleed 1)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Kanli & Zelena are up and awaiting the rest of Krag's actions for the round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2011)

Adam1 said:


> Well!
> This is a great link.
> Thanks for share This.




this post has been reported as spam.


----------



## CootaR (Aug 1, 2011)

[OOC With one use of this ability, a paladin can heal 1d6 hit points of  damage for every two paladin levels she possesses.

Level 2 paladin should be able to heal 2d6? Did I misread that?

Lay  On Hands [/OOC]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2011)

[sblock=CootaR]







CootaR said:


> [OOC With one use of this ability, a paladin can heal 1d6 hit points of  damage for every two paladin levels she possesses.
> 
> Level 2 paladin should be able to heal 2d6? Did I misread that?
> 
> Lay  On Hands [/OOC]




1d6 per two levels; so 1d6 at 2nd level, 2d6 at 4th level, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2011)

*Round Four continuing...*

Krag swings his greatsword around in an overhead, chopping arc and down on the gargoyle.  He is certain he'll cleave the creature into rubble but the sword scrapes down the creature's hide without leaving a mark.  _Ams need magic sword!_ the paladin thinks.

[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 6
Krag: 2
Yoshiki: 4
Young gargoyle: 5 ; Str -1; (+ bleed 1)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Kanli & Zelena are up!


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 2, 2011)

(( May bad))

As the stone monster continues it attacks the gnome shrugs, _"I guess you cannot believe everything you hear about these things being guardians."_

The gnome then slides into a position behind the beastie, hoping to give Kalani and herself a better chance at hitting the creature. She also uses her arcane arts to continue to imbue the blade and strikes out once again...

((5-ft step to E-3, and continues to imbue her blade with arcane strike, Attack 1d20+2+2=5 Much wiffage ))

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6 +1 arcane) and sheild
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 2 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 2, 2011)

[sblock=Rat Swarm]The rats in the rat swarm seem like totally normal rats.  Only the first few rats that came out of the mausoleum were skeletal and they quickly formed muscles, organs and skin.  [MENTION=23494]Songdragon[/MENTION], if you want to change Zelena's action you may.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2011)

*End of Round Four; Beginning Round Five*

Kanli seems lost in contemplation then chops at the gargoyle with his silver axe scoring a deep gash and causing a scattering of pebbles to fall from the gargoyle.

The rats continue to climb over Krag and the gargoyle though they seem to have little or no effect on the stony creature’s hide.  Looking for more flesh and blood they surge forward and begin scrambling over the sorcerer as well.  Both half-orcs take several minor scratches from the rats.  Kanli feels ill from the rats climbing over his body.

The gargoyle continues his scrambling assault on Kanli scratching, biting and thrusting at Kanli with his horns trying to take down the one that has caused the most damage to him.  Its attacks do considerable damage to the half-orc sorcerer.

Touch me again, gold-skin! mocks the gargoyle.

[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 21
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4
Young gargoyle: 14 ; Str -1; (+ bleed 1)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Kanli is nauseated and may only take one move action this round.

Party is up!


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 3, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Seeing that the rats didn't follow him, Yoshiki instead makes a running charge, attacking the gargoyle with an another attempt of an electrical fist.  He fills in the spot across from Krag, providing a flanking partner to help him take this stony beast down.  "With pleasure, stone-skin!" Yo taunts, trying to draw his attention away from Kanli.









*OOC:*



Full Round Action: Charging attack w/ Flank and Elemental Fist (electricity)







If this doesn't hurt the thing, then there is nothing I can do to either it or the rat swarm.  I need fourth level where I get Ki points and can make my fists magical.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 3, 2011)

Yoshiki's fist strikes solidly into the gargoyle's side.  He's certain that he did some damage but the toughened hide of the creature shows no injury.  Electricity arcs from his fist to the creature and skitters over it leaving small burn marks in several spots.  It's clear to Yoshiki now that the thing can only be affected by magic and that the only way he'll be able to be fully effective against it is if one of his spell-casting companions uses one of the scrolls of _magic weapon_ given to them by Lady Moretti on him.

Hsst!  The gargoyle's dog-like head swings to glare at Yoshiki.

[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 21
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4
Young gargoyle: 20 ; Str -1; (+ bleed 1)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Kanli is nauseated and may only take one move action this round.

Kanli, Krag, & Zelena are up!


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 4, 2011)

Zelena moves beside Krag, and reaches for a scroll, she then reads from the scroll and touches Krag's blade enchanting it. _"There you go... get it Krag!" _

(( move to E-4 (5-ft move), retrieve a scroll provokes an AoO (move action), casts the scroll (standard action) provokes as well ))


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 4, 2011)

"Wait, what? Rats? Skin, no skin? That's illegal..."

Kanli staggers out of his space behind Krag to recuperate.

(5' step NE)


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 4, 2011)

The gargoyle takes a lazy swipe at Zelena as she pulls out the scroll of _magic weapon_ but the creature misses.

[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 21
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4
Young gargoyle: 20 ; Str -1; (+ bleed 1)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Krag is up!


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 6, 2011)

*End of Round Five; Beginning Round Six*

Krag swings his now magically enhanced sword almost gleefully at the gargoyle.  "Sword ams magic?!  Time seems to slow as the heavy blade cuts through the air until the blade strikes solidly along the length of the gargoyle's body and the stony body cracks and shatters into dozens of small rock fragments some few glinting with reflected light.  

The rats become agitated by the shattering of the gargoyle and begin moving back towards the dark safety of the mausoleum.

[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 21
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4
Young gargoyle: 32 ; Str -1; (+ bleed 1)[/sblock]







*OOC:*


My apologies for the delay in updating.  Several issues combined to delay me longer than I would have liked.

Moving into the square with Zelena will provoke an AoO.  I think moving out of a threatened square will provoke from everyone else.  You all are free to make your AoOs.


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 6, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

With the gargoyle gone and the rats moving, Yo tries to stomp on a few.

AoO: Unarmed Strike (foot)


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 6, 2011)

(( NO worries here GE. EN was down for much of yesterday afternoon into late last night. ))

Zelena strikes out... and the small blades does not manage to hit any of the small critters.

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6 +1 arcane) and sheild
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 2 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 6, 2011)

Kanli, just getting over his bout of nausea, takes one last swing into the pile of rats.

Afterward, he shakes his head and begins to heal himself.

[sblock=stats]
Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
HP 11/24
AC 14 (touch 12, ff 12)
BAB +1
CMB +3 CMD 15
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 6/7, Oracle spells 4/5
Attack: Silver Greataxe +1, Attack +4, Damage 1d12+3, Crit x3, Silver, Magic.

[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Aug 6, 2011)

*Delay*

Sorry also about my delay work has been very hectic.

Seeing his now enhanced sword Krag slashes as the creatures leave themselves open.

KRAG WILL SLASH STONY MONSTER!


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 7, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Round six actions (previous post was AoO only)

Seeing the rats start to retreat back into the mausoleum, Yo is reminded of what he saw in there.  "Careful.  There is a 10-foot long centipede like creature living in the rafters in there" he says out loud to no one in particular.

If Yoshiki's previous stomping attack proved successful in killing some of the rats, he'll continue to do that.  Otherwise, he'll probably just move back a ways to keep away from them.  Though it looks like he missed anyways...









*OOC:*


IVV:  Swarms are immune to critical hits.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 7, 2011)

Yoshiki succeeds in stomping on and killing off a few of the rats.

The gods must be having some sort of cruel jest on Kanli since he believes his sweeping blow should have killed off more than it did.  It is, still, very effective killing or scattering most of the swarm.  A few remain, however, and continue their mad scurrying towards the mausoleum and over any living creature that lies in their way.

Krag slashes with his sword scattering and killing the last of the rats.  In the quiet aftermath of the battle Kanli heals himself a little.

With the gargoyle dead and the remains of the swarm scattered, the group has time to take stock of their injuries and look around a bit more.  Scattered in amongst the shards of rock that made up the gargoyle are a number of small, gemstones glinting in the morning light.

[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 13
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4
Rat swarm: scattered and dead[/sblock]







*OOC:*


NP, CootaR.  Life happens.

What a cruel joke.  _Two_ criticals against immune creatures.   XP & treasure recorded in the first post.


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 7, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yoshiki stops to bend down and pick up one of the stone on the ground.  "This is strange" hey says as he looks at it.  Holding it up, he continues, "Did the rats turn into gems, or were these here before and we just missed them?"

Focusing back on the mausoleum, Yo gestures towards it.  "We need an exterminator.  Who's good at that?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 7, 2011)

"I'm not sure, Yoshiki. I think it depends on whether these rats are living or dead."

To test, he picks up some remnants of one of the rats he had killed. "Hm... Looks dead." He wiggles a bit around. "Feels dead." He sucks a bit on the carcass. "Tastes dead. I think these rats are dead."


----------



## CootaR (Aug 7, 2011)

*Fights?*

"What ams we just kill? Krag knows rats but what is this rocky devil man?" 

"He turns to Yo, and there is big bug in Dead-house?" He points to the mausoleum. 

"Krag will kill the bug! Well..." He pauses. "Am it bad bug or good bug?"











*OOC:*


Enworld has been flaky lately so if there are no rolls in my posts its because of system errors ill try to update them asap.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 7, 2011)

_"I think the gems came from the creature of stone and not the rats..."_ Zelena says. _"Everyone good?"_ 

She looks to the Monk, _"Did you see anything other then your wee friends and a large bug in there?"
_


[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6 +1 arcane) and sheild
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 7, 2011)

"I think I'm still a little hurt," Kanli replies. He lifts his shirt to look at his midsection. The scratches he carries fade, somewhat. "Oh, well, maybe not as bad as all that, then."

[sblock=stats]
Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
HP 15/24
AC 14 (touch 12, ff 12)
BAB +1
CMB +3 CMD 15
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 6/7, Oracle spells 3/5
Attack: Silver Greataxe +1, Attack +4, Damage 1d12+3, Crit x3, Silver, Magic.
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 7, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*



> "He turns to Yo, and there is big bug in Dead-house?" He points to the mausoleum.  "Krag will kill the bug! Well..." He pauses. "Am it bad bug or good bug?"



Yo looks at Krag and replies, "Yes, very big bug."  After his second question, "Is there such a thing as a good bug of that size?"



> She looks to the Monk, _"Did you see anything other then your wee friends and a large bug in there?"_




Turning to Zelena, Yo says, "No, but then I didn't stick around in there long enough to find out.  Just the piles of bones that started forming into those rats, and the big bug coming down at me from the ceiling."


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 8, 2011)

_"Shall we continue?"_ the gnome asks her companions, _"And be ready to deal with some left over rats and some giant bug." _With that she grabs up her ioun torch and lets it float about her and looks to her companions in an expected manner.

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6 +1 arcane) and sheild
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Aug 8, 2011)

*Exterminator*

"Krag will kill this big bug, then Kanli can eat him. Krag does not like to eat bugs. "

With that Krag moves into the mausoleum. His greatsword ready as he looks for the big bug.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 9, 2011)

Zelena will step to one side and motions that Krag can lead the way if he so chooses. She smiles and turns holding up her blade and shield.

Zelena Adu

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6 +1 arcane) and sheild
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2011)

Krag moves quickly into the mausoleum and stands in the center of the small domed chamber.  The scritch of a multitude of clawed feet comes from the ceiling and the half-orc sees a writhing, scaled centipede at least ten feet long in the shadows above the entrance to a stair that leads down into the earth.  A dim light comes up the stair from below.

[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 9
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4[/sblock]        *GM:*  Initiative:
Party
Centipede

Note: the Centipede is ten feet up the wall.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 9, 2011)

(Dang... Before we headed down, I wanted to prepare by casting Shield... If this action must be delayed to next round, then so be it.)

Kanli casts a _Shield_ on himself before joining Krag at the front. He looks up, seeing the giant centipede. Kanli merely laughs as he reaches up to grab the centipede.

[sblock=actions]
Cast _Shield_ before combat, if possible. Cast _Chill Touch_ and touch the centipede (Long Limbs).
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
HP 15/24
AC 18 (touch 16, ff 16) (Shield up)
BAB +1
CMB +3 CMD 15
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 4/7, Oracle spells 3/5
Attack: Silver Greataxe +1, Attack +4, Damage 1d12+3, Crit x3, Silver, Magic.
Attack: Chill Touch, Touch Attack +3, Damage 1d6, Bleed 1, Fort DC 16 or 1 Str Damage, Crit x2
Attack: Acidic Ray (Blood Spittle), Ranged Touch Attack +3, Damage 1d6+1, Range 30'
[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 9, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yo follows the others in and quickly moves to the side wall, advancing on the big bug.  He drops into a defensive posture, readying to attack the bug if it comes down into range.









*OOC:*



Move Action:  Advance through door and to A-3.
Standard Action:  Ready attack if bug moves in range, fighting defensively (+2 AC) and using his combat expertise (+1 AC) on attack.  AC 20 after attacking.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 9, 2011)

Zelena enters after Krag, her ioun toch illuminating the room quite nicely... _"My word, it is big. Let me see... Be ready!"_ The gnome starts to sing a simple melody and concentrates... A moment later a brown gooey substance appears to be coating the wall/ceiling beneath the creature. Some of the goo begins to drip down the side of the wall as gravity works it's own magic. _"Come on down!"_ she calls to the big bug. Once finished she imbues her blade with a small part of her arcane power.

(( Move to B-7, cast Grease under the creature DC 13 Ref save, arcane strike on long sword ))

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6 +1 arcane) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round One*

When Kanli sees the others readying to move in he moves in, managing to get the jump on the others, and casts a spell.  Reaching an unnaturally long distance he slaps the centipede on its shell with a bloody splatter as the cold necromantic energies wound the creature and cause it to begin oozing yellow ichor.

Zelena moves in next to the far wall pleased that her purchase is lighting up the room effectively.  Getting down to business she casts her spell filling the wall and ledge where the centipede is perched with viscous grease.  A hundred legs scrabble in the grease and the verminous creature crashes to the stone floor with the crack of its carapace.

Yoshiki, already in position and waiting for just such an opportunity, lashes out.  His fist punches through the vermin's shell and coats his hand with more of the yellow ichor.

The creature writhes as the group unleashes their concentrated efforts and snaps at Yoshiki with its deadly sharp mandibles but they snap closed only on air.  The centipede looks horribly wounded.









*OOC:*


I probably should have waited a bit longer to update.  Sorry.

Party's turn for Round Two





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 9
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4
Centipede: 13  STR -1 (bleed)[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 9, 2011)

Kanli takes advantage of the situation, sending out another hand... Send out? Is that right? to further caress the being.


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 9, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

With his hands already covered in yellow gunk, Yoshiki just opens up on the centipede, giving it another beat down and pounding the head of the large creepy crawly as it tries to attack him.









*OOC:*



Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows
AC now 17.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 9, 2011)

Seeing the creature fall, the gnome is delighted her spell worked. She then jumps into the fray drawing up her arcane powers for her blade, she moves up and slashes with her blade... carving up the centipede with a nasty cutting attack.

_(( Arcane Strike, Move to A-6 5-ft move, attack 1d20+2=22 to confirm threat 1d20+2=20... for     2d6+2=9 damage ))_

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* arcane strike active
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* long sword (+2, 1d6 +1 arcane) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2011)

The combined attacks of spell, fist and sword pulverize the centipede and the mausoleum again falls silent.  Through the passageway just past the centipede is a descending stair wide enough for two to walk abreast.  From below comes the faint call of a human voice...

"Who's up there?  Imelda?  I told you to stay away!"









*OOC:*


So much for _that_ centipede.  I'll post up an XP update in the first post this afternoon.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 9
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4
Centipede: dead[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Aug 9, 2011)

*Be vewy quiet, we hunting necromancers.*

Krag stands with his greatsword in hand looking almost...disappointed he did not get to slash.

He looks to the others and with a very Elmer Fudd esq motion, brings a finger to his lips and whispers.

"SHHHHH we ams be quietest like little bugs. So this man does not see us."

He nod matter-of-factly.


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 9, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yoshiki moves to place his finger to his mouth to gesture silence, but then realizes his hand is covered in yellow goo and quickly moves to wipe his hand across the wall before finishing up by wiping them on his robes.  Then, with the goo finally gone, moves against the wall and stands to the left side of the opening.  He looks back at the others, hoping they do the same.  Though he doesn't hold out much hope.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 9, 2011)

Zelena looks to the others and whispers/mouths asking, _"Do you want me to try to talk with him?"_


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 9, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yo whispers/mouths back, _"You can try, but I don't think he can be reasoned with."_


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 10, 2011)

The sound of scraping footsteps comes up the stair from below.

"Fusto?  Is that you?"

[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 9
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 10, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yo maintains his position against the wall on the side of the staircase, staying out of sight to anyone coming up the stairs. He gestures for everyone to get back out of view.

If no one says anything, stays hidden, and the man below walks up unaware, Yo will leap out and attempt to grapple the man as soon as he comes into view, hopefully catching him flat-footed.

CMB +7 (I'll wait on rolling to avoid biasing other people's actions)


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 10, 2011)

After waiting for several long moments the group realizes that it is the _sound_ of moving that can be heard from the room below; it doesn't seem that anyone is coming up the stairs.









*OOC:*


Sorry, I wasn't too clear I guess.  The sound travels up the stairwell, the movement is still all in the room below.







[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 9
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 10, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yo still maintains his position against the wall, but waits for Zelena to respond or the others to act.  He whispers/mouths, _"We shouldn't give him too much time to prepare."_


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 10, 2011)

The gnome attempts to find the right words quickly and starts, _"Hello. Yes, hi down there. I are here to aid you. Would you mind talking with me, I do not wish to hurt anyone."_

(( Not sure if you want a bluff or diplomacy... Diplomacy (Bluff is at +8): 1d20 + 9 = 25
and a perception to listen for anything from below... Perception: 1d20 + 10 = 19 ))


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2011)

"Who is it?"  The voice sounds a little irritated that he's asking this a third time without an answer.  "I'll not talk to a disembodied voice; you'll have to come down here.  And watch the steps, they're a bit steep.  I'd hate for you to fall and break your neck."  A faint giggle echoes up the stairwell.

[sblock=OOC]FYI, I'll post as much as I can tomorrow at work but tomorrow evening through Saturday I'll be out of town and not online.  I'll be able to resume posting late Saturday or Sunday.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 11, 2011)

The gnome continues to be appeasing for the moment, _"Oh, I am sorry. My name is Zelena. Are there any more of these bad bugs down there? Or anything else that is going to hurt me?"_ She moves to the first step...

((Sense Motive any answer 1d20+8=9 Ack... guess I would believe anything... ))


----------



## CootaR (Aug 11, 2011)

*Krag*

Krag leans into Kanli and whispers a question.

"This am Necromencer? Should Krag run down and do slashing? Or let Tiny giant talks. Me do not want Necromencer to hurts her."


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 11, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yoshiki whispers from his position to Zelena as she starts to move down the stairs, _"Careful, it's probably a trap."_


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2011)

"No, no.  Just me and the Moretti ancestors.  And they won't hurt you unless I tell them to."









*OOC:*


My calculations show that Zelena now has 6,009 experience (starting xp + encounter xp + TBX).  Congrats on level 4!





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 9
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 11, 2011)

Zelena looks to Krag a moment and places her finger to her lips in a shhh motion. She then motions the others to follow. _"Okay... I am coming down... I havea  few companions who help me, they are good people who mean you no harm unless any of come to harm. We just want to help you."_ the last is said to reassure the man.

And Zelena slowly and carefully makes her way down the stairs.

(( Perception 1d20+11=18 as Zelena heads down to notice anything bad... ))

((Leveling up here now))
[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* long sword (+3, 1d6) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* (13 b/c charge) 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2011)

Zelena takes the lead in preparation for dealing with Efrem Moretti diplomatically, if possible, with the others close behind.  Keeping alert and moving cautiously she is nevertheless surprised when the stair beneath her feet opens up into a sizable pit.  One foot over the edge, one foot on the stair she teeters above the pit and the sharpened stakes that she sees below...









*OOC:*


Reflex save DC 20, please, to avoid taking a tumble into the pit.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 9
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 12, 2011)

(( Reflex Save failed... Acrobatics after that, failed. I see the dice are keeping with the foulness of my mood. ))


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 12, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Seeing the Gnome woman fall, Yoshiki instinctively turns and tries to grab her, but she falls too quick...  

How wide is the opening?  How deep is the pit?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 13, 2011)

Kanli answers to Krag, "It appears to be a disembodied voice. Axes don't cut nothing. I swear, one day, I'll find this secret to nothing and obliterate it!"

Seeing the pit open up and drop Zelena, Kanli rushes to the edge, and tears, seemingly, at his clothes. For a moment, what appears to be a multitude of hands open up across Kanli as they rip at fabric--but not of his outfit, but some level of reality. He seems to burst forth from an invisible cocoon, his form bulding and expanding, freeing itself from something.

With his larger size, he sees just how far down into the pit he can reach, or step.

[sblock=actions]
Kanli casts Enlarge Person.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
Enlarged
HP 15/24
AC 16 (touch 14, ff 14) (Shield still up?)
BAB +1
CMB +5 CMD 17
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 3/7, Oracle spells 3/5
Attack: Silver Greataxe +1, Attack +4, Damage 3d6+4, Crit x3, Silver, Magic, Reach 10'
Attack: Chill Touch, Touch Attack +3, Damage 1d6, Bleed 1, Fort DC 16 or 1 Str Damage, Crit x2, Reach 15'
Attack: Acidic Ray (Blood Spittle), Ranged Touch Attack +2, Damage 1d6+1, Range 30'
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 13, 2011)

It is at the last second that Zelna notices the pit open bneath her and she tries to jump but just cannot get it right. _"You baaaasssssst..."_ is all anyone hears as the gnome falls downward into the pit filled with spikes.

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* long sword (+3, 1d6) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 14, 2011)

*Sorry for the cliffhanger...*

Zelena teeters at the edge before she feels herself slipping inexorably and even throwing herself backwards doesn't arrest her fall.  Yoshiki's fingers scrabble at the gnome's cloak but he can't get a good grip before Zelena plummets to the bottom.  Zelena lands hard and feels several spikes punch through her armor and cause serious puncture wounds.

The stairwell is ten feet wide, the pit approximately six feet by six feet leaving a good two feet width on either side where it is safe to descend.  The pit is ten feet deep if measured from the top of the stairs, much less if measured from the bottom of the stairs so Zelena could easily climb out herself if she exited from the bottom.  With Kanli's increased size he could easily reach Zelena and heft her up on the upper side.

"Watch out for the stair, I said..." comes echoing up from a short distance below.

[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 9
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4
Zelena: 15[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 14, 2011)

Kanli reaches down and pulls Zelena out, adding, "I don't think you fell at all."

Kanli joins Zelena at the front, but says nothing as he continues. He carefully peers through the darkness, trying to find Efrem.

[sblock=stats]Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
Enlarged
HP 15/24
AC 16 (touch 14, ff 14) (Shield still up?)
BAB +1
CMB +5 CMD 17
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 3/7, Oracle spells 2/5
Attack: Silver Greataxe +1, Attack +4, Damage 3d6+4, Crit x3, Silver, Magic, Reach 10'
Attack: Chill Touch, Touch Attack +3, Damage 1d6, Bleed 1, Fort DC 16 or 1 Str Damage, Crit x2, Reach 15'
Attack: Acidic Ray (Blood Spittle), Ranged Touch Attack +2, Damage 1d6+1, Range 30'
[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Aug 14, 2011)

*Krag*

Krag moves forward and lays a warming touch on the tiny giant, and proceeds to take the lead moving around the pit.



OOC: lay on hands.


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 14, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

With Zelena being lifted to safety and tended to by the two half-orcs, Yoshiki takes this opportunity to slip past them and duck into the shadows down the stairs.

Edit: By Yo almost trips over his own feet and stumbles loudly down the stairs, barely keeping himself from falling.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 14, 2011)

Yoshiki stumbles down the stair and by the time he catches himself he is nearly at the bottom and in the main room of the mausoleum.

The room is dimly lit by a candle that lights up a man who can only be Efrem Moretti.  He is glassy eyed with hair and clothing in disarray and he sits on the edge of an open sarcophagus the lid of which has been slid off and broken by the impact on the floor.  A female corpse lies partially in the sarcophagus and Efrem holds its head in his lap stroking its hair.

To one side of the sarcophagus stands a skeleton in ornate armor with a sword strapped to one side.  The fires of unlife burn hotly in its eye sockets.  Along the walls are arrayed six skeletons dressed in shredded and decaying finery but bearing no weapons.

Efrem looks up and smiles at Yoshiki.  "I am Efrem Moretti."  He motions towards the walls.  "These are my honored ancestors and the Moretti family patriarch."  He smiles down at the corpse in his lap.  "And this is my lovely wife, Mitra."

Yoshiki glances down, eyes pulled by the movement of Efrem's spider-like fingers through the corpse's hair, and he immediately notices a concavity in the woman's skull that likely caused her death.

[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 9
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4
Zelena: 11[/sblock][sblock=OOC]If initiative breaks out it'll progress in the following order:
Party
Efrem & his boney crew[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 14, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Realizing that he'd have no chance of reaching the necromancer and survive the onslaught that he'd personally take if he tried, Yo instead yells loud enough for those still up the stairs to hear before stepping into the room and striking out again the closest skeleton.  "Your ancestors should be resting, let me help!"









*OOC:*



Free Action: 5-foot step down the steps to F5.
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows against Skeleton #6 (-1 Atk/+1 AC for Combat Expertise, AC now 18)


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 14, 2011)

Zelena thanks Kalani, "Thank you for getting me out of there..." she grunts in a little pit of pain from where the spikes managed to penetrate. "And for the healing..." She gnome then prays to Ral and asks for his kindness in healing one of his faithful servants... 

Feeling better with all the healing, she makes her way down with the others, _"Greetings to you Efrem... ancestors of the Moretti." _She gives a short bow with respect as she looks at the undead before them... as Yo decides to attack Zelena gives a sigh as diplomacy became rather moot.

(( CLW (use prot. from evil spell for 1d8+2=10 Praise be Ral. Identify undead...  Knowledge (Religion) 11 (invisible castle went on me) ))

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* long sword (+3, 1d6) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 15, 2011)

Songdragon said:
			
		

> (invisible castle went on me)



  Good, it wasn't just me either.  I use it for a different game.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 15, 2011)

Yoshiki moves down the stair into the mausoleum proper, advances on one of Efrem's honored ancestors and with rapid-fire strikes shatters the skeleton into a multitude of bone fragments.

The change in Efrem at this turn of events is marked: his eyes focus into a glare at the monk and his mouth twists into a snarl.

"That was Salveo Moretti, my great, great grandfather!"  So overwhelmed by his anger that he can hardly continue to speak, Efrem roars wordlessly.









*OOC:*


Kanli & Krag's turn





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 9
Krag: 4
Yoshiki: 4
Zelena: 1[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Aug 15, 2011)

*Necromencer*

You haves no right to use dead people for fun! Krag am sad and MAD!

With that Krag rushes toward the deranged man, his sword gathering an illuminating glow as his turns his rage at the necromancer, or necromencer as Krag so elegantly has put.









*OOC:*


OOC: Using smite Evil versus the Necromancer

Moving to B4 - If the Sarcophagus lid hinders movement Ill move to c5 and slash the closest skeleton.

For the sake of moving combat I'll roll as though I hit with the smite, if movement is impassable just drop the additional bonus.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 15, 2011)

"I agree, Zelena," Kanli replies, "This is a man who could enjoy the embrace of the Blood Goddess."

He calls out, "Efrem Moretti! Great caretaker of the grand history of House Moretti! It is I, the Sanguine Prophet, the Bringer of Blood, the Red Hand. Your prayers have been answered, and I have come to deliver your just reward. Come, your deliverance for your hard work is here!"

In his enlarged form, Kanli strides purposefully into the room.

(OOC: Cast Divine Favor, move in).

[sblock=stats]
Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
Enlarged, Divine Favor
HP 15/24
AC 16 (touch 14, ff 14) (Shield still up?)
BAB +1
CMB +6 CMD 17
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 3/7, Oracle spells 1/5
Attack: Silver Greataxe +1, Attack +5, Damage 3d6+5, Crit x3, Silver, Magic, Reach 10'
Attack: Chill Touch, Touch Attack +4, Damage 1d6, Bleed 1, Fort DC 16 or 1 Str Damage, Crit x2, Reach 15'
Attack: Acidic Ray (Blood Spittle), Ranged Touch Attack +3, Damage 1d6+1, Range 30'
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 15, 2011)

The broken piece of the sarcophagus lid tilted up against the stone sarcophagus itself prevents Krag from closing on Efrem Moretti as he wanted but he redirects his ire onto one of the skeletal Moretti ancestors.  His attack is ineffectual as the sword is deflected by bone and armor.

Kanli strides into the room proclaiming himself the Sanguine Prophet bearing deliverance for Efrem Moretti and strengthening himself with the power of the Blood Goddess.

Efrem Moretti hesitates and gazes down at his dead wife.  "Mitra, my love, your blood was weak and less noble than I needed.  That’s why…"  He shakes his head and breaks off to glare and scream with spittle spraying at Kanli.  "Where were you and your goddess when I needed you!"  As abruptly as his anger rose it falls away again and his face takes on an icy regality and he stands.  [color=#cc990]"I am the Master of Bone!  The blood of nobility runs in my veins!  Your weak, watered-down blood can bring nothing to me now."[/color]

As Efrem stands the corpse of his wife slips down inside the sarcophagus and out of view.  He steps over the edge of the sarcophagus and begins chanting the words to a spell.

On the other side the Moretti patriarch in its ornate armor turns his undead, fiery gaze upon Kanli and an eery, bone-grating laugh emanates from it.  "Bone.  Bone and fire."  It laughs again and the fire in its eye sockets blazes up and the skeleton bursts into hot flames.  It steps forward, drawing its sword, and attacks Kanli.  The attack hits and flames from the skeleton blaze along the length of the sword burning the half-orc.

Almost as one the skeletons move in, sharp bony fingers slashing at Kanli and Krag tearing numerous wounds in the flesh of the two half-orcs.

As Efrem Moretti finishes his spell the room suddenly becomes much darker, his spell negating the light provided by Zelena's ioun torch.  The only light now is the dim light of the candle in the corner near Efrem and the dim fiery light put off by the burning skeleton.









*OOC:*


It would be helpful to me if coordinate were used when stating your movement; keeps me from having to guess your intentions and likely getting it wrong.

Any spells that were up last combat with durations of 1 minute/level, like Kanli’s _shield_, are likely still up for the duration of this combat.  It hasn’t been that long since the end of the last combat.

Skeleton 1 would provoke an AoO from Kanli if Kanli has axe in hand.

Note: Dim light now causes 20% miss chance if you don't have darkvision.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 22
Krag: 13
Yoshiki: 4
Zelena: 1[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 15, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

As chaos erupts, Yoshiki continues to work his way towards the necromancer.  He jumps down the rest of the steps and then leaps forward towards the next skeleton in his way, hoping to repeat his earlier success.  His outstretched foot comes to bare on one of the skeletons attacking Krag.









*OOC:*



Move Action:  Move to D-6.
Standard Action:  Kick (aka Unarmed Strike) against Skeleton #5, Combat Expertise (-1 Atk/+1 AC), maintain AC of 18.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 15, 2011)

Yoshiki's foot strikes the skeleton solidly on the sternum.  Ribs go flying as bone shatters under the blow and the skeleton collapses in a pile of broken bones and mouldering cloth.









*OOC:*


Skeleton 5 destroyed.

Kanli, Krag & Zelena remaining in Round 2.

Note: Dim light now causes 20% miss chance if you don't have darkvision.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 22
Krag: 13
Yoshiki: 4
Zelena: 1[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 15, 2011)

_"Should have had some coordination..."_ the gnomes comments as she calls upon her powers as she touches Kalani's enlarged thigh, _"Ral, heal this being as we fight the walking dead." _

The gnome then drops her sword and takes up her cudgel, she then empowers the weapon with her arcane arts.... 

(( Cast CLW  1d8+2=6 Kalani is healed 6 hp, drop weapon (free), draw up cudgel (move action), arcane strike (swift action) ))

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* long sword (+3, 1d6) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2011)

Silver light briefly limns Kanli after Zelena's touch and he feels a surge of healing.  However, heat from the burning skeleton is intense causing Kanli's skin to redden and threatening to undo the healing brought about by the priestess of Ral.









*OOC:*


Kanli & Krag remaining in Round 2 plus Kanli's AoO from the end of Round 1.

Note: Dim light now causes 20% miss chance if you don't have darkvision.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 16
Krag: 13
Yoshiki: 4
Zelena: 1[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Aug 16, 2011)

*Roll dem bones.*

Krag will slay Necromencer. But first!

Krag slashes down on the nearby skeleton while moving from the mass of bones.









*OOC:*


OOC: 5 foot step to b6 (should not draw AOO since it's a 5 foot.)
Attacking skeleton 4

Swift action Lay on hands (self)


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2011)

Again Krag's sword is deflected by bone and armor.  However, the paladin's healing of himself does some small amount of good.









*OOC:*


Kanli's AoO from the end of Round 1 & Kanli's action in Round 2 remaining. 

Note: Dim light now causes 20% miss chance if you don't have darkvision.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 16
Krag: 10
Yoshiki: 4
Zelena: 1[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 16, 2011)

Kanli growls back, "What? Blood is never weak!"

His axe shatters through one of the skeletons before he bears down on the burning foe. "And," he adds, bellowing with fury at the top of his lungs, "I... DON'T... DO... FIRE!!!!"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2011)

Kanli seems to have already discovered a minor secret to nothing as he swings the massive silver axe at the skeleton and it disappears in a shower of bone fragments and torn cloth and rewriting his memory of a nasty claw attack on Krag that, now, never happened.

As the Sanguine Prophet turns to attack the burning skeleton flames lick out from the creature searing his golden skin and causing small blisters to form.  The greataxe gouges a groove in the skeletons ornate armor but the armor serves its purpose and prevents the undead creature from taking any injury.

The deep, bone-rattling laugh again emanates from the burning skeleton.  But, Bloody Hands, FIRE… DOES… EVERYTHING!  It lashes out with the fiery longsword at Kanli but the blade doesn't come close to striking.

Efrem is beginning to look panicky as Krag closes in on him.  "Aid me, Ancestors!"

The fires burning across the bones of the skeleton confronting Kanli seem to flare and the burning skeleton shifts across the sarcophagus lid towards its master.  Kanli takes advantage of the opening provides by the burning skeleton and again brings the silver axe around in a sweeping arc that batters through the undead's armor.  With a burst of flames the skeleton collapses to the floor.

Efrem shrieks and gabbles glassy-eyed at the group facing him and holds up a leg bone as if to block the group's advance.  A chilling wave of energy sweeps outward causing harm to all living creatures in the room.

Kanli is visibly hurt by the wave of energy and wavers where he stands.  It seems very likely that only his orcish heritage is keeping him from collapsing to the floor.

The two skeletons near Zelena step almost as one to get into position to attack her.  The skeleton next to Krag also attacks.









*OOC:*


Since Kanli AoO disintegrated Skeleton 1 as it moved into place that will eliminate four points of the damage done to Krag as those attacks never would have gone off. 

Note: Dim light now causes 20% miss chance if you don't have darkvision.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 28 (Kanli at -4 hp)
Krag: 13
Yoshiki: 7
Zelena: 4[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Round 3.  Party is up.

My apologies for the extended posting time of the last combat post.


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 16, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Fighting through the pain from the wave of death that washed over him, Yoshiki presses on towards the necromancer, spinning from his previously attack to give the next skeleton another pair of blows.









*OOC:*



Free Action:  5-foot step to C-6.
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows against Skeleton #4 with Combat Expertise (-1 Atk/+1 AC)  AC at 18.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2011)

Yoshiki moves forward like a relentless automaton heavy blows causing another skeleton to collapse into a pile of broken bones.









*OOC:*


Skeleton 4 destroyed.

Note: Dim light now causes 20% miss chance if you don't have darkvision.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 28 (Kanli at -4 hp)
Krag: 13
Yoshiki: 7
Zelena: 4[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 16, 2011)

Zelana watches as her enlarged companion falls to the mass assault of the undead and then at the two skeletal figures step up at her. She takes a step away E-5 and calls, _"Great Ral, heal this fallen champion, that he may fight on against the evil before us!"_ She reaches down to touch Kanl the silver light of the gnomes holy powers engulf him momentarily mending some of the more viscous wounds. She winces as the power does not seem enough to revive the half-orc... She then calls upon her arcane powers to charge her cudgel and waits for the skeletal warriors to close with her.

Looking over at just Efrem standing she reminds her companions, "_Try to take him alive... if you can."_

(( 5-foot move to E-5, CLW 1d8+2=3 Blah... Sorry sucky dice. Arcane strike ))

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* cudgel (+3, 1d4+1) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* Not present
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 16, 2011)

OOC: No, that's enough, thanks!

Kanli staggers away from the immediate reach of the remaining skeletons, calls out, "BLOOD!" as a series of hands (4? 5?) take Kanli's axe and fling it away from him. Scarlet rivulets pour forth from his burns, revealing flesh underneath.

[sblock=actions]
Staggered. Take 5' step NW to C/D2/3, drop axe (randomly dropped into C1 by Haunted curse), cast CLW. No longer staggered!
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
Enlarged, Divine Favor, Shield
HP 8/24
AC 16 (touch 14, ff 14) 
BAB +1
CMB +6 CMD 17
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 8/8, Sorc spells 3/7, Oracle spells 0/5
Attack: Silver Greataxe +1, Attack +5, Damage 3d6+5, Crit x3, Silver, Magic, Reach 10'
Attack: Chill Touch, Touch Attack +4, Damage 1d6, Bleed 1, Fort DC 16 or 1 Str Damage, Crit x2, Reach 15'
Attack: Acidic Ray (Blood Spittle), Ranged Touch Attack +3, Damage 1d6+1, Range 30'
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 16, 2011)

Kanli and Zelena spend precious seconds making sure that Kanli doesn't collapse from his injuries.  When the two finish their spells the sorcerer looks like he is no longer in danger of immanent collapse though he still is not at top health.









*OOC:*


Krag's action remaining in this round.

Note: Dim light causes 20% miss chance if you don't have darkvision.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 16
Krag: 13
Yoshiki: 7
Zelena: 4[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry, forgot the miss chance.  I was being rushed out the door as I added the dice.


----------



## CootaR (Aug 18, 2011)

*Smitey smite smite*

KRAG DOES NOT LIKE BONES! Or fire bones.

Stepping near to the Necromancer Krag swings down he Greatsword towards the man. A heavenly glow irradiates from his body healing his wounds. Krag wants nothing more than to render the foe immobile.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 18, 2011)

Efrem shrinks back from the devastating blow delivered by Krag mumbling in some unknown dialect.  Again his eyes blaze with unholy fury and dark energy rolls out from him in a wave burning everyone in the room with its evil force.  With a desperate and mad grin he reaches over and snuffs the candle causing the room to fall into darkness.

The two skeletons near Kanli and Zelena attack with a scrabbling of claws against armor.  Only one attack manages to get through Zelena's defense as she is momentarily taken off guard by the sudden darkness.









*OOC:*


New round; Party is up.

Note: Darkness causes 50% miss chance if you don't have darkvision.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 19
Krag: 18
Yoshiki: 10
Zelena: 11[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 18, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yoshiki's eyes drill into necromancer, his next target, as pain washes over him and the lights go out.  Going off where the man was standing, Yo steps up next to Krag and he tries to pummel him into unconsciousness, fists pounding into the darkness.

But he fumbles in the darkness and is nowhere near as effective against the living.









*OOC:*



Free Action:  5-foot step to B-5.
Full Round Action: Flurry of Blows on Efrem, non-lethal damage. (No combat expertise, AC is 17)


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 18, 2011)

[sblock=Corrections]Zelena moved to E-5 mentioned above...  Skelly 2 would be fine with a 5-foot move, but skelly 3 would provoke and AoO from Kanli by moving more than 5ft as he is enlarged.

Zelena's AC is 21, not 17.[/sblock]At the sudden darkness of the room Zelena realizes that she probably should have a back up in the future but with an unseen shrug steps back a few steps and calls upon her arcane magics. And with a small tune and four sliver lights lights spring forth around the party...

(( 5-foot step to D-5, cast *dancing lights* (one at each (one at each B-5, D-3, F4, and E-6). (which I think should work as the darkness and continual flame spells negate one another -  I hope any way ), and she uses arcane strike on her cudgel ))


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


My mistake on Zelena's movement.  In that case, skeleton3 would 5 ft step to attack Zelena the other would attack Kanli.

Zelena's AC _is_ 17 in darkness.  If you can't see, you are effectively blinded and take a -2 to AC as well as losing your Dexterity modifier to AC.  So, AC 17 unless you have some form of light (the ioun torch was countered by Efrem's _darkness_ spell at the beginning of the combat).

Also, the miss chance for darkness is 50% so neither of Yoshiki's attacks hit.


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 18, 2011)

Whoops, duh.  Brain not working...


----------



## CootaR (Aug 19, 2011)

*Lights out*

Krag tees off on the Necromancer, looking to end his conscious existence.











*OOC:*



yyyyaaaaayyy Darkvision


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 19, 2011)

Krag's sword thuds into Efrem's chainmail but his combat experience is enough to inform him that the armor protected the man from injury.









*OOC:*


Kanli's turn.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 19
Krag: 18
Yoshiki: 10
Zelena: 11[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 21, 2011)

(( Hmmm... It says InVinoVeritas was on yesterday... and has not posted here in 5 days... 4 days last post on the EN boards...))


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2011)

We'll proceed, then

Kanli turns his golden gaze upon the two skeletons that have been buzzing around like a pair of bees around a bear.  Irritating, and past time to swat them.  He brings the silver axe around to chop at one of the two skeletons but the axe head slides from bone and armor leaving no wound behind.

For the third time Efrem summons up dark energies and sends them swirling around the room and sapping the life-force of any living thing they touch.  Kanli looks like he can barely keep on his feet and Krag collapses in front of Efrem.

The two skeletons slash at the barely standing half-orc ripping grievous wounds into his golden skin.  Blood begins to run freely and it is evident that Kanli will soon be heading off to meet his goddess in person.









*OOC:*


Next round: Party is up.  Krag is staggered and bleeding out.  Kanli is staggered and bleeding out.  Previous map is still accurate so I'll not post another yet.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 32 (-8 hp; still standing by virtue of orcish ferocity)
Krag: 27 (-4 hp)
Yoshiki: 14
Zelena: 15

Efrem: 15[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 21, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Feeling the pain wash over him and with the half-orc falling to this necromancer's evil energy, Yoshiki thinks to himself, _"No time to heal him now, must take this beast down first!  Hang in there buddy!"_  With the other two still up, as far as he can tell, he continues his focus on the evil man before him, attempting to plummet him with his fists.

OOC: Does Zelena's Dancing Lights and Ioun Stone counter any of the darkness?  Still 50%?  Or back up to 20% miss chance?









*OOC:*



Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows against Efrem (AC is 17)
Free Action:  5 foot step to C-6.







Will roll in a bit...


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


The _darkness_ spell cast was counter to the Ioun Torch.  Natural illumination of the room is total darkness but Zelena's Dancing Lights fill the room with the equivalent of torch-light.  No miss chance.


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 21, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

OOC: With no miss chance, I will add my last Elemental Fist (electricity) to my first attack.  Adds 1d6 electrical damage if hits.

Sparks help illuminate the rooms as they crackle from the tips of Yoshiki's hand.  Is his just moving too quick and building up a charge?


But it doesn't seem to do any good as the charge discharges into the stone wall behind.  And probably completely misses the slippery man with his other attack as well.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 21, 2011)

Zelena out of healing spells calls to out clutching at her holy symbol, "Ral! I ask you for your favor to aid us against one who would use dark powers!" A wave of holy energies roll out from the gnomish woman.

(( Channel energy (exclude Efrem) 1d6=3 healed to everyone and those down are stablized. ))

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* dancing lights (9 rounds remain)
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* long sword (+3, 1d6) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 2 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2011)

Yoshiki is again frustrated in his attacks by Efrem's chainmail.  Heavy links deflect his blows.  Zelena has a bit more luck as Ral answers her call and divine healing energy rolls outward from the priestess lingering on those healed with a spray of silver light that quickly fades.









*OOC:*


Awaiting Krag & Kanli's action.  Some reason I totally blanked out the fact that Krag is _also_ a half-orc with orcish ferocity and won't fall until after he has another action.  So, everyone is still standing (at least until the end of their actions) but the half-orcs aren't looking well at all.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 29 (-5 hp and stable; still standing by virtue of orcish ferocity)
Krag: 24 (-1 hp and stable; still standing by virture of orcish ferocity)
Yoshiki: 11
Zelena: 12

Efrem: 15[/sblock]


----------



## CootaR (Aug 22, 2011)

*Last chance*

Feeling the dark waves accost Krag's inner light he steps into a mighty final swing at the Necomencer.

Krag...Will...Slash bones master.

Queue disappointing comedy music...


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Looks like I messed up Kanli's last action.  I'll do damage control and post an update later this afternoon.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







*OOC:*


Ok.  When I read IVV's last action for Kanli I recorded everything properly but neglected to take into account his movement and dropping the axe.  When I later posted an action for Kanli I had him use his axe.  So, to keep things as simple as possible, I'm going to keep things as they stand now with the understanding that Kanli scooped up his axe and currently has it in hand.  The skeletons were forced to step over with a 5 ft step to continue the attack.  Essentially, Kanli received a free move action.





[/sblock]

The darkness washes over Krag and his attack falls short of succes as the half-orc slumps to the ground.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, not waiting on IVV any longer...

Kanli steps back from the two skeletons still trying to rip and tear at him.  He knows, however, that the necromancer is the real threat and he hacks up a bloody gobbet (acidic ray) and spits it at Efrem before collapsing in a heap.  The bloody gobbet splatters Efrem and he shrieks as it burns his skin; unfortunately the half-orc is not conscious to see the effect of his attack.

Seeing their target collapse the two skeletons move over to Zelena with a rattle of bones and a rustle of rotted finery and swipe at her with their claws.  Only one manages to get past the gnome's armor causing raking her and causing a light injury.

Efrem begins casting a spell but something goes awry (failed concentration for defensive casting) and he curses as the spell fizzles. 









*OOC:*


Zelena and Yo are up!





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 29 (-5 hp, stableand unconscious)
Krag: 24 (-1 hp, stable and unconscious)
Yoshiki: 11
Zelena: 15

Efrem: 22[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 24, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Frustrated by his inability to hit the necroman, Yo yells back to Zelena as he huffs and puffs from his exertion, "Just... can't... hit... this... guy..."

Knowing that retreating now will just result in the half-orcs becoming this guys next reanimation, he continues to press the guy holding him against the wall.  Thankful for the light, he tries to pound him once again into unconsciousness.  He has to score sometime, right?

OOC: What's the deal with the white background now on ENWorld?









*OOC:*



Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows, Non-Lethal Damage, No Combat Expertise (AC is 17).







EDIT:  Finally, great rolls for attack!  Then crappy damage rolls.  Maybe I should just grapple the guy...


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2011)

Yoshiki finally manages to get two solid strikes on Efrem and even though the armor absorbs some of the force Efrem shrieks like a child when hit.









*OOC:*


Zelena is up!





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 29 (-5 hp, stable and unconscious)
Krag: 24 (-1 hp, stable and unconscious)
Yoshiki: 11
Zelena: 15

Efrem: 26[/sblock]







*OOC:*


White background: site operators playing around with the settings.  If you want to return to the normal black view scroll to the bottom left of this (or any forum) page and reset the 'quick style chooser' drop-down box to black.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 24, 2011)

OOC: Thanks for taking over. I'm back, and scrabbling to get enough time to be effective here.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 24, 2011)

_"Yeah... Got my own problems..."_ she dodges a skeleton and takes the hidt of another... _"Owe!... Here..."_

The gnome hopes to rouse one of her downed companions. She calls to Ral once again, _"Ral I cal upon your powers, aid us in this time of need!"_

(( Channel Energy again...    healing 1d6=5 dmg ))


[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* long sword (+3, 1d6) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 1 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 25, 2011)

Silver light gleams from every living body in the room (excluding Efrem) healing them with Ral's power.  Krag is restored somewhat but is still prone at Efrem's feet while Kanli is a safe distance away from any threatening creature but not healed to a level of full functioning.









*OOC:*


Zelena's healing means Kanli and Krag will get actions this round as they come back to consciousness.  Both are prone, however.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 24 (0 hp, staggered and prone but not threatened (Map position is incorrect; Kanli is actually at B/C 1/2)
Krag: 19 (4 hp, prone and threatened)
Yoshiki: 6
Zelena: 10

Efrem: 26[/sblock][sblock=OOC]







InVinoVeritas said:


> OOC: Thanks for taking over. I'm back, and scrabbling to get enough time to be effective here.




No problem.  We all understand that gaming has to take the backseat when life gets busy.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 25, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
By the way, are the skeletons damaged by Zelena's channeling?
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 25, 2011)

(( They are not... As a cleric you have to choose to heal living OR harm undead or in Efrems's case as he channels negative energy to harm the living or heal the undead. ))


----------



## CootaR (Aug 25, 2011)

*immm baaaacccckkkk*

Krag's brown eyes fly open. The last few second had escaped him, the last thing he recalled was this...necromencer, flashing with angry bad energies that hurt. But now he felt better, still sick, definitely not his best but he was still REAL MAD. But now maybe Krag could hack at this man's knees!

Still prone, Krag swings wildly with his sword, his divine guidance should help offset the awkward positioning.

Lol: definition of ankle biting. Sorry if I posted outside of order, work has been hectic and I have not been getting on everyday.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 26, 2011)

Kanli stares around, prostrate. A look of realization comes over his eyes.

"Wait, if you like death so much, the Mushroom will serve you well!"

An odd chain of hands extend from Kanli to the necromancer, before they melt into blood ineffectively.

[sblock=stats]
Kanli the Mad
Aberrant Sorcerer 3 / Bones Oracle 1
Initiative +2 Perception -2
Enlarged, Divine Favor, Shield, Chill Touch
HP 0/24 DISABLED
AC 16 (touch 14, ff 14) 
BAB +1
CMB +6 CMD 17
Fort +3 Ref +4 Will +4
Acidic Ray 7/8, Sorc spells 2/7, Oracle spells 0/5
Attack: Silver Greataxe +1, Attack +5, Damage 3d6+5, Crit x3, Silver, Magic, Reach 10'
Attack: Chill Touch, Touch Attack +4, Damage 1d6, Bleed 1, Fort DC 16 or 1 Str Damage, Crit x2, Reach 15'
Attack: Acidic Ray (Blood Spittle), Ranged Touch Attack +3, Damage 1d6+1, Range 30'
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2011)

Being sprawled across the floor prevents Kanli and Krag from completing their actions with the ease they would normally have: Krag batters Efrem but that cursed armor once again protects the cleric; Kanli's chain of hands comes nowhere close to striking Efrem.

Before anything else can occur everyone notices a subtle change of light that grows stronger and brighter by the moment.  Sea-green light emanates from within the sarcophagus and a ghostly woman rises up out of it.  She wears the vestments of a priestess of Dessano and as she raises up one hand a wave of greenish light splashes against the remaining skeletons and shatters them.  Her eyes never leave Efrem and her voice echoes eerily as she speaks.

"Let me go to the sea, Efrem."

Efrem stares on horrified and shrinks back from the specter of his dead wife.

"Mitra?  It can't be.  I tried so long!  No, not like this!"

The necromancer's hands scrabble for the light hammer he wears on his belt and he holds it up between them like a shield.  The effect on the ghost of Mitra is immediate: she stumbles backwards and the shape of her skull changes as a concavity bursts onto her spectral skull to match that sported by the corpse within the sarcophagus.  She wails and like a wave crashing against a jetty bursts into a spray of water and vanishes.

Efrem stands in a daze.









*OOC:*


The skeletons are gone, Efrem seems to be in shock.  You all may act as you wish.





[sblock=Damages]Kanli: 24 (0 hp, prone)
Krag: 19 (4 hp, prone)
Yoshiki: 6
Zelena: 10

Efrem: 26[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 26, 2011)

Zelena calls upon Ral to steady herself as she moves up the coffin lid and stands on the corner of the sarcophagus standing above Efrem. Cudgel in hand the gnome attempts to brain him to unconsciousness.

(( *Agile Feet *(ignore difficult terrain) (free action), *arcane strike*, *Move *to A-4, *Acrobatics* to steady self on the sarcophagus 1d20+8=10 not sure if that negates her following actions or not...  *Attack* if able     1d20-1=9 (attempting non-leathal and that roll just sucks... anyways... cool action, the dice are not cooperating... ))


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 26, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Having absolutely no idea what just transpired before him, the momentary specter at least seeming to be on their side, Yo tries to take advantage of the man's brief state of shock.  With Zelena jumping up on the Sarcophagus and confronting Efram, Yoshiki tries to duck behind the him before striking him in the back, trying to hit those points on his body to knock him out quickly.









*OOC:*



Free Action:  5-foot step to A-6.
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows, Non-Lethal damage, +2 for Flanking, (AC is 17)


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 27, 2011)

Kanli, in his giant form, takes the opportunity to slowly, painfully, stand.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2011)

Zelena's unsteadiness on the rim of the sarcophagus throws off her aim and she misses Efrem.  

Yoshiki, however, takes full advantage of Efrem's shock and lands two solid punches that knock the necromancer out cold.  Efrem slumps to the floor next to Krag.

Kanli and Krag are able to slowly and painfully stand and survey the scene.  The room is still lit by Zelena's dancing lights, the shattered corpses of several bodies litter the room and numerous coins and small but valuable grave-goods lie scattered about the room and twinkle in the silver globes of light.

[sblock=OOC]Collecting the assorted bits of gear and jewelry you all find:  MW cold iron light hammer (carried by Efrem), Chainmail (worn by Efrem) , noble’s outfit (worn by Efrem), various jewelry (100 gp), MW breastplate (worn by the burning skeleton), MW longsword, 2,733 gp worth of trinkets

Also, first post updated with experience and treasure.  Congrats to CootaR!  Krag has reached level 3![/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 27, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

As Efram finally falls to the ground, Yoshiki finally relaxes for a second obviously exhausted from his excretion.  His first concern is looking to make sure he isn't in further danger, stepping over the fallen necromancer to take a look in the sarcophagus.  Second, he turns to his comrades.  With Kanli standing up on his own, he kneels down to check on Krag before extending his hand to help him back up.  "You look like crap, are you able to stand?"

Finally, he drops his bag off his back and begins digging through it.  Pulling out the rope he used earlier to tie up that guy who tried to steal their horses a couple days ago, he once again uses it to bind the necromancer.  "Does anyone have anything to gag him with?  I don't want him waking up and casting any spells."  Once done securing the man, he stands back up and looks at the others, "We should carry him back to Lady Moretti."


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 28, 2011)

The gnome will asks for Ral's blessings for the last time in the day... ((Channel Energy 1d6=4 hp healed)) Zelena does not readily see anything to gag the evilly aligned priest so takes up her cloak and rips up a long length. _"Here we go..."_ and ties it about the man's mouth.

She then takes a quick look about and comments, _"He was living in such cramped quarters?"_ ((Perception take 10 for a 22 for looking for anything like secret doors or such))

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* long sword (+3, 1d6) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 3 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 0 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 4 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 28, 2011)

After the constant commotion of battle, walking dead and manifestation of a ghost, the silence of the mausoleum is just a bit eery.  Regardless, Yoshiki sees nothing immediately threatening and when he looks in the sarcophagus can see the corpse lying peacefully there.  Looking closely he can tell that it is the same face as the ghost that they just saw manifest and disappear in a watery burst.  He thinks he hears a plaintive whisper, "The sea, the sea..." but it fades away, if he even heard it at all.

Zelena looks around for other rooms or passageways and finds none although she is certain that if any existed she would have found them.  Considering the debris and offensive smell in the room it is fairly clear that Efrem has been living here for some weeks.


----------



## CootaR (Aug 28, 2011)

*ouch*

Krag stands up shakily, using his greatsword as a makeshift cane.

Krag's body am real sore, I have healy potions in bag tho. Maybe Krag will wait. 

The big halforc stretches his back out popping several vertebrae back into position.

Krag wished he brought Dharma his ox-psuedo mount. 

Krag can carry him backs probably.


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 28, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yo mumbles to himself, _"The sea...  what sea?"_

Knowledge(Local), are there any seas nearby that the ghost and the whispers he heard could be referring to?

Has the half-orcs are repositioning their backs, Yoshiki says out loud, "Call me crazy, but I think Efrem's wants a burial at sea."


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 28, 2011)

_"Let us be off to the Lady then."_ Zelena says to the others as she starts up the stairs.
_
Looking back at Yo, "Venza is on the coast, the sea is not too far. I am not sure how far from these estates though."_

(( Know: Geography to orient our position with where the coast is...  1d20+2=3 nevermind... the battle must have rattled the poor gnome something fierce ))


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 29, 2011)

"There are seas of blood behind the flesh veil of the Court of Agony..." Kanli mutters, barely keeping himself together as he ascends out of the tomb. "Ow... The Court of Agony has seen fit to attend to the issue of the Dissembler of Shape in my bones. Let's just get out of here and back to the Moretti house.... And take a bath..."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Venza is built on islands; the sea literally surrounds it.  It took you three days by wagon heading inland (E-NE) to the Moretti estate from Venza, or, about 36 miles.  Your characters just traveled it so you don't really need Knowledge checks to know that much.[/sblock]

The mausoleum is quiet as the four of you make your way up the stairs carrying Efrem and whatever loot you decide to take with you.  The light from the open door is bright and sharp as a knife cutting into the dark interior of the mausoleum and nearly blinding you.  Once outside and adjusted to bright light again you see the sun hasn't even reached its high point yet.

Starting up the hill towards the Moretti house you see a figure waits at the edge of the graveyard.  Stoic as ever, Fusto looks you over and gives you a grudging nod of respect.  He points to the bundled up Efrem.

"Dead?"  He snorts at his own momentary lack of observation.  "S'pose not or you wouldna needed to tie 'im."  He nods again and turns towards the house letting you follow along behind.

Before you reach the house the door opens and Lady Moretti comes out.  Clearly, if not Lady Moretti then someone has been keeping watch on the way up to the house from the graveyard.  She takes a few steps towards you then hesitates, clasping her hands together in anxious anticipation and worry.

"Is he...?"


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 29, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Looking at the lady, Yo says, "Alive, ma'am.  But very dangerous.  I don't know what kind of rehabilitation you have planned, but don't feel any pity for him or give him any chances or he'll take advantage of it.  He'll probably be waiting up in a few hours."  Glancing back at the bound necromancer and the half-orc helping Yo carry him, "Where do you want him?" he says to the Lady.

After some pause and waiting for others to speak first, Yo asks, "His wife that passed away, did she have any fascination or association with the sea?"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2011)

Lady Moretti directs you to place him in an empty storage room lacking windows and with only one entrance.  Once you have Efrem inside the room she locks the door and leads you to the kitchen where she questions you at length about what you experienced.  She also looks at your wounds though her skill at healing is inadequate to do more than clean the wounds and bandage them.  A young girl, a kitchen servant, provides food and drink should you want it.

She looks troubled but answers Yoshiki's question.  "Mitra was a priestess of Dessano, the god of storms.  She was forever traveling back to Venza and her home temple.  She loved the sea and she and Efrem argued about it constantly.  Efrem wanted to be a country lord and Mitra wanted to live next to the sea."


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 30, 2011)

The gnome warns the noble woman, _"Please, be careful with your brother, he is a cleric of some evil deity. The forces he channeled and the deeds he performed, lead us to knowing this with certainty." _((BTW did Efrem have a holy symbol?))

Zelena pauses, _"Within your family's crypt, we encountered the spirit of Mitra, she is the one who mentioned the sea. Might we suggest, that her remains be moved to the temple of Dessano in Venza, so that they might better lay her spirit to rest?"_ (( Diplomacy 1d20+10=25 ))

"_Lastly, might we trouble you for an evenings rest? The battle that ensued within the crypt, was most draining. We can depart in the morning."_ Zelana asks of the Lady.


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 30, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Yoshiki nods as Zelena speaks, agreeing with the gnome's statements.  "I am not injured, just a little exhausted.  I can keep guard on him for part of the night as we shouldn't leave him alone.  In the morning, we can assist with transporting him and Mitra's body.  Though I don't think they should go together."


----------



## CootaR (Aug 30, 2011)

Krag lets out a mighty yawn. The traces of his orcish ancestry can be seen protruding from some of his teeth.

Krag's am tired. Yoshi *yawn* can wake Krag if he gets sleepy too.









*OOC:*


 Do we have an OOC thread? 













*OOC:*















*OOC:*










*OOC:*















*OOC:*


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 30, 2011)

(( Most LPF games do not have their own OOC threads. None that I have played anyhow.  ))


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2011)

Zelena thinks back but doesn't recall Efrem brandishing any specific symbol while channeling negative energies, she's sure of it.  Lady Moretti listens grimly and with growing uncertainty to the advice concerning her brother.  

"I don't believe that I will be able to care for Efrem and keep him constrained as you all believe necessary.  I had hoped that I would be able to pull him from his madness but that seems the foolish wish of a younger sister...  He may be best kept in the Tower of Chains in Venza.  I would pay you extra to take him there.

As for Mitra, if you feel she would rest easier with rites performed by the priests of Dessano then consider it done.  I can send her body to the temple in Venza.

Please, consider yourselves my guests.  There are still rooms prepared for your use; Ylla will take you to them at once if you wish.  Stay as long as you like."

[sblock=OOC]Songdragon is right; no OOC thread.  You'll have to use this thread.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 31, 2011)

Kanli groaned.

"Thank you, Lady Moretti. Yoshiki may be uninjured but as for me? I think I might like a new body. Is there perhaps a bathtub I could use?"


----------



## deisenhut (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

"Thank you" Yoshiki says to the lady, "I'll just grab something to eat and then head back down to keep an eye on him.  Can I get the key?  I'd rather keep my eye directly on him and so I can make sure he stays asleep."  Turning to Krag, "I'll come find you if I need a break."  Yo follows the others inside and looks for the kitchen servant to request some nourishment before heading back outside.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 31, 2011)

Zelena considers to herself, _How is Efrem able to channel such energies and throw spells about with no use of a holy symbol... _ 

(( Knowledge (Religion) 1d20+6=13 Knowledge (arcana) 1d20+6=24 ))


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Lady Moretti gives the key to Yoshiki and makes sure that everyone has everything that they've requested: food & drink, bath (or just the tub if that's what Kanli wants), private room to rest, whatever they might need and a house servant to bring it to them.  Somewhat upset after dealing with the aftermath of her brother's activities Lady Moretti takes her leave with the promise to see them in the morning.

Zelena thinks over their encounter with Efrem and realizes that though he cast spells and called forth dark energies to harm them he never called upon a deity to do so.

[sblock=Songdragon]Um, DM error, I suppose.  Efrem doesn't worship a specific deity but draws his power from a divine concept: death.  I wasn't thinking and had him do all of his stuff without a holy symbol which he probably should have had.  My apologies for any confusion this may have caused.  The light hammer he carried, though not specifically a holy symbol, would probably work best in that function in this case.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 1, 2011)

"Ahh, many thanks, milady," Kanli replies, as he makes his way to the bath. "If anyone wishes to speak with me, feel free to visit. Do not fret, I will be decent."


----------



## deisenhut (Sep 1, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Taking the key, Yoshiki grabs some lunch before heading back out to the storage room.  Unlocking it, he quickly checks to see that the man is still out and bound before entering with his food, slumping against the wall where he can see him and eats.

As he gets bored, he'll stand and begin doing some Tai Chi to calm his nerves and focus his energies.  Around dinner, he'll stretch before checking to ensure the man is really unconscious and not just faking it, then heads out to find a servant to bring something more to eat.  As darkness begins to set it, he'll repeat his check, knocking the man further into submission just for good measure, then he'll go find Krag.  It'll be better to have one of the Half-Orcs watch him at night with their excellent night-time vision.  Hopefully he'll find him bathed and rested.


----------



## CootaR (Sep 1, 2011)

*ZZZzzzZZZzzz*

Krag has passed out face first on the large bed assigned to him. There is a half eaten plate of food that looks as though he only made it through a small portion before falling into unconsciousness.

"Is the Necromencer still not conshuns?

He yawns widely and gets up slowly rubbing his head.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 1, 2011)

The afternoon and night pass with little to disturb the quiet that has fallen over the Moretti estate.  The next morning is bright and clear and Lady Moretti breaks her fast with you in the manor's kitchen.  Conversation eventually turns to events of the previous day and plans for the next.

"Is it agreeable that you escort Efrem to the Tower of Chains in Venza?  It would reassure me to know that he is being cared for in a place of security.  I will go along, of course, to see that my brother is settled as befitting one of his rank; your duty would be to provide protection while on the road and to make sure my brother can get up to no mischief during the journey.  Fusto shall drive the wagon.  And I believe that Mitra should be buried at sea or her remains taken to the temple of Dessano."


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 1, 2011)

_"That is acceptable."_ Zelena agrees. _"Whichever you deem best for the Lady Mitra, she was your family."_

As the group starts out in the morning she call upon Ral's powers of healing... 

(( 3d6=6 hps healed..))

[sblock=Zelena's Mini-Stats]Zelena Andu Gnome Cleric 2/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 21 (13 touch; 19 flat-footed)
*HP:* 34 of 34
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +8
*In Hand:* long sword (+3, 1d6) and shield
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize; *(1st level)* Bless, Magic Stone, Protection from Evil, Longstrider(d) (color notes a cast spell)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: 4 of 4 slots remaining (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 2 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining 

Celebfedhiin (Riding Dog)
*Initiative:* +2  *Senses:* low-light vision, scent *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 13 of 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 15 (19 vs. trip) *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*In Hand:* Melee bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip) [/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Sep 1, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

Responding to Krag, "He's still out, I made sure of it.  He shouldn't give you any problems.  He'll have one hell of a headache when he does wake up."

After getting enough sleep to maintain himself, Yo wakes up feeling ready to go for the day.  (I believe I was at full health after overnight natural healing, but Zelena will ensure that I am)

Nodding in agreement, Yoshiki says, "We will see Efram through to the Tower of Chains.  It sounds like an appropriate place."

As the group gets ready to head out, "We should probably wake him at some point to at least give him some water.  Don't want him dying before we get there."  Turning to Lady Moretti, "How long is this journey?"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 2, 2011)

By the time plans and arrangements are made a good portion of the morning is gone.  Eventually the group gets on the road again.  Travel is slow as they are once again moving at the pace of the wagon but transportation of a prisoner and Mitra Moretti's remains necessitates such.

Imelda is introspective and speaks little on the journey and very nearly matches Fusto in his reticence.  It is not feasible to keep Efrem unconscious during the whole three days of the journey but tied he poses little threat.  He is frequently wild-eyed and rambles about things that make little sense and by the end of the journey you are all whole-heartedly sick of listening to it.

One night, however, Efrem exhibits an unusual amount of clarity as he speaks.  "I killed her, you know.  She wanted to leave me for the _sea_ of all things.  I couldn't have that.  No.  And if I couldn't have her then the sea wouldn't have her either."  His laugh changes in tenor to something higher pitched and tinged with madness until Lady Moretti begs Yoshiki to knock him out cold again.

By the time you rumble across the stone bridge that ties the islands of Venza to the mainland you are ready for a bit of peace.  Leaving Mitra Moretti's remains at the temple of Dessano is a simple task easily accomplished and the priests of the Bound God assure Lady Moretti that the proper rites will be held and Mitra given over to the sea.  Once at the Tower of Chains Lady Moretti says her farewells as she'll be remaining at the Tower to ensure that Efrem is settled and there is little more for the group to do.

"You have my thanks.  The hospitality of my house is open to you, should you have cause to need it.  Farewell."









*OOC:*


Congratulations on a successful ending.  I know it was linear and the opportunities for role-playing limited but I'm appreciative of your efforts and hope you enjoyed yourselves.  I'm calling the end today, 2 September 2011.  I'll update the first post in this thread with experience totals and (if it works) I'll attach the worksheet I used (thanks, Mowgli!) to calculate such so you can see how things worked out if you wish.  Feel free to do any wrap up rp that you might wish, or move on to the Dunn Wright Inn.  If you have any questions, ask them here.  Thanks again & good luck on your future adventures!


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 2, 2011)

_"Milady. I am truly sorry for your loss. Should you have need of me, please leave a message at the Dunn Wright Inn, I will answer with all haste."_ the gnome says as she takes the woman's hand in a consoling manner. (diplomacy 25)

Once she is away with the others, "Gentlemen. It was a most interesting adventure. I think we did some good though. If you need a companion to travel with into danger with, feel free to look for me. I would be happy to travel with any of you." She smiles to each of you, "_Well... Celebfedhiin and I should be off, get some rest and visit a place of Mystic origins. Ral's blessings for each of you."_

With that the gnome swings up into the riding hound's saddle, and rides off into the city, turning to wave to you all before she is swallowed by the busy streets.

((Thank you GE It was an enjoyable adventure. InVinoVeritas, deisenhut, CootaR, it was fun to to roleplay with each of you. Hope to see you around the LPF watering hole. ))


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the game, everyone! See? Kanli's not that bad when you get to know him... Er, okay, never mind.


----------



## CootaR (Sep 4, 2011)

*Tiny Giant*

I hope you grow back to real size Ms. Tiny Giant. Krag thankings you for helping! You fought most bravely and you did good magics! Krag smiles broadly. I too will be at the Tavern. There is more good to do, Baddies are always being bad!

With that Krag mounts his obstinate Ox Dharma and they make their way slowly back to the city of glass.









*OOC:*


THANKS GM!


----------



## deisenhut (Sep 5, 2011)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 3)*

OOC:  Sorry, I was offline for most of weekend.

Yoshiki only nods to Lady Moretti as she says her farewells, letting the others do the talking.  As the group heads back to the "watering hole", Yo responds to the small gnome woman, "Yes, we did.  I hope this makes up for some of my mistakes in the past."  Slapping the half-orcs on the back, "It was good traveling with you both again.  Maybe fate will have our paths will cross once more.  Even if for nothing more than a drink or two."

Thanks GE for the great game.  Good pace and I liked the combat style.  Actually incorporating some changes from this game into an AP I'm running pbp.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it and are able to take something from it to use elsewhere.  I'm sure I'll see you all in the DWI!


----------

